# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  [Exploit] RBG: Wintrade Boosting

## nitr0x11

Hey guys, I have found an exploit on how to Win Trade effectively.

Group A = Booster Team. (team with player(s) your boosting)
Group B = Loosing Team.

Group A + B : Form teams (Group A gets player(s) into group that they are boosting)
Group A + B : 1 player from each team logs off.
Group A + B : Leader from each group (must be dead + in spirit form) joins the QUE.

Wait 5 mins or so...

Both offline players log on at the same time. Que pop and there you go!
You will be matched together, now you simply let the players who want boosted join the game with some team mates and win it!

This works because both teams will be in the que for a long time, because they cant join (as logged out players) and then as you both log in, it matches because you have both been in the que a long time.

EDIT:
To clear thing up for people, this is a method to get the team you are win trading, what ever other tactics you use are up to you, this is just how to 100% win trade effectively.

************************************************************

*Look for Wintrading or boosting in these threads, and these threads only!*

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...here-only.html

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...here-only.html



I launched an online IRC chat for you guys to use, you can find it here: 
RBG WintradeOnlineBotters Bots for Online gaming

----------


## leozeul

Wont it be kinda hard considering team A wins Over team B and at some point Team B's mmr will be really shitty therefor Players from team A won't gain as much . Also i think @ some point you wont be able to Que into each other because the mmr/rating will be to low(team B)
Nice find anyway..

----------


## nitr0x11

Well I have done this, it does not seem to matter as long the que time is high, I have had a 1700 team que into a 2.5k team with 7min que time

----------


## bubuie

that is the problem , u need 19 ppl for this rofl , i dont know but ppl do it with 2-3 chars

----------


## Swiftyxz

Close Thread plz

----------


## praggers124

i can confrim this works this is how players are earning a lot of real life money there boost 1 team up to like 2800 rating then sale boosts thing is for one person to do this solely and make a business out of it you need 20 accounts :P

----------


## praggers124

i can also confirm i have a 2.4k char using this method :P

----------


## Heat93

have 3 Accounts, you can add me in Skype and we can talk about it.

----------


## empty_skillz

I have 3 accounts, we used to do this when boosting in arena, works aswell same tactic and its great fast cash and guarantied rating. PM me your Skype name and ill add it im on EU

----------


## Swiftyxz

Close Thread plz

----------


## praggers124

i have a few alts with high rating add me to skype praggers124 and we can get busy  :Smile:

----------


## leozeul

I would like to join this aswell Got Both ally and horde chars on EU ( Can get acces to a second account ) my skype is the same as the username;3

----------


## nitr0x11

Hey guys, I have already done this, it does not really interest me, but its a good exploit so I thought I would share it with you guys, there is another topic in the section that is doing groups  :Smile:

----------


## joboy_67

Thats just win trading and doesnt work well cause u que with other teams. If you use the method the OP gave you always que with the same group by exploiting Blizz's matching system.

----------


## Datdksofat

I'm available with 2200+ mmr for wintrade boosting my cr (2400+ aiming ) 

On EU-ally only  :Smile: 

Thx !

----------


## nitr0x11

You can use any win trading tactics you want to use, this is just a guide on how to always get the team you want to fight.  :Smile:

----------


## Falish

nice thanks for share

----------


## dalampally

If anyone is forming a group, I have a US ally char with 2250 cr and 2300 mmr, also 2 other accounts but not a notably high mmr. Horde chars too

----------


## Swiftyxz

Close Thread plz

----------


## everground

> Hey guys, I have found an found out how to Win Trade effectively.
> 
> You need 2 teams with high MMR, and then the player you are boosting sat in in team you want to win.
> 
> Group A = Booster Team. (team with player(s) your boosting)
> Group B = Loosing Team.
> 
> Group A + B : Form teams (Group A gets player(s) into group that they are boosting)
> Group A + B : 1 player from each team logs off.
> ...


Attempted to do this all night, only got into queue with our targeted group 1 time. Is there anymore information that you can provide that can make it even clearer? 

Tried 7 times with around 5 minutes of waiting

Attempted 2 times with 10 minutes of waiting.

----------


## darkdk

What does being dead & in spirit form have to do with the trick?

----------


## nitr0x11

> What does being dead & in spirit form have to do with the trick?


I am not too sure, It just seems to work better after multiple attempts

----------


## Senseless88

Interested.
Have 2 Account on EU Horde!.

PM me on Skype: Sierra6446

----------


## xelent1337

Have 2 accounts (EU), both include chars with 2200 mmr+ pm me if you need me. up for both horde or ally

----------


## Andreyx

Have 4 accs EU Alliance. skype- andyr3me31

----------


## srox

Have 1 EU Horde, Lr 1,6, last season 2,2k, mmr i think still 2k+

----------


## Blackrade

2 acc eu horde 2kmmr

----------


## hotpocket

i'm in, EU alli

pm me

----------


## kurr

Eu-Horde, 1 acc, 1.6k mmr Would like to join. Skype name: tynnderf

----------


## Senn4thewin

Eu-Alliance - have 2,1k LR skype: senn4thewin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Datdksofat

eu-alliance 2240cr atm skype : nickkizio

----------


## leozeul

Eu Horde or ally got 3 accounts , 2 chars on same account with 1.9k rating skype is leozeul

----------


## Skill3n

Add Shadowelf6 on skype i have 3 accs to do it with.

----------


## hiddi123

got some eu alliance chars 
add hiddi134 on skype

----------


## Skelda

EU ally 2 acc rdy, skype: malekvojtech

----------


## Dominium

Lol, was about to ask the same thing - does this work in arenas? Cheers

----------


## Heat93

eu-aegwynn ( full t2 gear, 1,9 LR ) lf 2,4 with rbg exploit

----------


## nitr0x11

> Do you think this exploit would work for arenas considering we can do the same exact thing? Someone could try it out, I don't have enough toons =x


This used to work, I have not been able to test is this still works, so if someone can confirm, that would be great, thanks.

----------


## DarkChas

EU-Alliance DK (full cata geared) with 1k rating skype :darkchas

----------


## Dominium

> This used to work, I have not been able to test is this still works, so if someone can confirm, that would be great, thanks.



Got 4 accs, Ill test it once I am back home on Sunday.

----------


## Dizzytwizz

I've got two accounts with 85s on each, on Alliance side (EU). Add Dizzytwizz on skype

----------


## nitr0x11

> Got 4 accs, Ill test it once I am back home on Sunday.


Thanks, let me know how it goes  :Smile:

----------


## moor2

EU - Alliance, got two accs, skype: dave_lukewski

----------


## Dominium

Just btw - Eu 4 accounts, sadly no rbg rating. Got time and mumble. Available from Sunday. PM me via OC, I answer quickly.

----------


## nitr0x11

This probably is not the best place to be recruiting other players, perhaps making a new thread would be better.

----------


## crisscross123

lfg: EU HORDE
got 2 accs

skype: criscros1234

sorry for posting in this thread but there is no eu horde thread ;(

----------


## ClavenWins

EU Horde reporting in.
2 accounts that i can use.

skype: sindreh3

I would make my own thread, but as i'm not 100% sure on how to do it, I wouldn't risk wasting peoples time etc.. If anyone's willing to do it, i'm availible most of the time atm

----------


## LegitBoost

guys.. you don't understand.. there are also many steps to do that you don't know. WE SELL it, coz our system provides really fast, legit and guaranted raiting... you can even don't try it.. you will get no succes

----------


## nitr0x11

> guys.. you don't understand.. there are also many steps to do that you don't know. WE SELL it, coz our system provides really fast, legit and guaranted raiting... you can even don't try it.. you will get no succes


Umm what? :L

----------


## LegitBoost

info that you gave doesn't contain some details.. so you won't get success...

----------


## LeBOSS

> info that you gave doesn't contain some details.. so you won't get success...


I believe he may be talking about the way they _also_ exploit the mmr, so what he means is: "You don't know both the steps required, you've got the queuing part, but not our mmr exploit, 'so you won't get success'". 

 :Smile:

----------


## Swiftyxz

Close Thread

----------


## nevieshaffer

Casy, how much you charge?

----------


## nitr0x11

It works, and people have confirmed it !  :Smile:  But feel free to share if you have other tips, it is a community after all...

----------


## nevieshaffer

Nitrox i'll pay you if you can get me to 2.2k in rbg's

----------


## nitr0x11

> Nitrox i'll pay you if you can get me to 2.2k in rbg's


I would not charge anything, but i do not have the players to perform this, there are plenty of people wanting to do it, so ask around.

----------


## Shameless

EU Alliance - If you're interested in doing this, post: Here! (EU Alliance - LFM RBG Win Trade)

----------


## reQuorter

edit reason: expired

----------


## aniju

I tryed to do that in Arena 2v2. If i wait 5minutes and then log back in with both characters, both teams are out of queue (Your Team left the queue)
Somebody idea?

----------


## nitr0x11

> I tryed to do that in Arena 2v2. If i wait 5minutes and then log back in with both characters, both teams are out of queue (Your Team left the queue)
> Somebody idea?


Yeah I have not tried 3v3, but i had the same problem with 2v2, if you could try it and let people know how it goes?

----------


## Medivich

Me and some friends want to do it to go to 2.2k. Today.

Add me on skype: Ghostkakashi
(US)

----------


## Tessx

Eu alliance got 2 accs 2.2k exp

----------


## Trankar77

----deleted----

----------


## cruscaman

if we do this method in crossrealm is the same?

for 3s and 2s arena: arenas not the same thing of rbg. so for enjoy of that exploit u must have LAG7. 

1) after the join use lag 7 for the max time
2) use alt + f4 
3) relogin at the same time
4)enjoy

ive an another question: if we have 2 team (10 ppl in each) for rbg wintrade at 1500 mmr and we chose team A to win 30 match. when team A (the winner) play the 30th match and win it take only 1 point on rating... so MMR take 1 point or take huge point quantity because the team win 30 match?

thx

----------


## aniju

Can you describe the thing with Lag7?
Cause i think its just lag and it still can pop up a queue?!

Please explain

----------


## cruscaman

1) both party leader join arena
2) both party leader run lag 7 (max time)
3) one per team do alt + f4
4) the offline member log in
5) queue pop istant!

NB1: the party leader MUST be death when join

NB2: the point 3 and 4 MUST be doing in 15 sec (max time lag 7)

----------


## aniju

Other question: What is, if i am playing all 4 WoW Accounts. How can i lag just the leader accs with Lag7? :<

Cant get it to work :/(, tryed 2 hours now

----------


## Medivich

Aniju did you where able do to the trick in arena?

*We need Us people to do the Trick in RBGS* 

Add me on skype: Ghostkakashi

----------


## aniju

No i cant get it to work in arena.

----------


## Medivich

Ok. If you want to do it in Rbgs let me know!

----------


## zordiak

if anyone need 2 hordes (EU) for wintrading, tell me  :Smile:  havent done any rbg this season 'cause of a long break

----------


## pjsp92

I'm in for wintrade Skype Winlix1

----------


## Vyil

*>EU<*

Got 2 accounts with 0 rating i can use them to boost .
I have one main account with 2.2k rating where i want to get it up.
Pm me for some bug abuse!

----------


## DarkChas

>EU<

Got 2 accounts
Main has 1.6k CR
Non main has 0 CR.
Skype is DarkChas

----------


## Carysma

got 2 accounts 
first has 2,4k cr and second 1,8k 
skype: cera.z

----------


## zordiak

2 accs 0cr horde EU
add skype if you wish to do some wintrading
robin_grabb

----------


## JomGod

got 4 accs everyone of em has 0CR but well, i can put 3 in loosing and 1 in winning if anyone want me in on this, EU btw Horde

skype: joachim.ekenes

----------


## jferg30

skype: jferguson30 2 active accs with multiple chars on each

----------


## freeforminfinity

anyone doing this for US-ALLY?
got 1 account currently with 1.5k rating

----------


## aniju

Please stop ****ing posting LFM LFG Wintrading shit.
I would love to read more about the exploit itself // arena / rbg.

Still cant get it working 2v2 / 3v3.

----------


## Famous

We tried this one week ago in RBGs with 1 ally group and 1 horde group. These steps were made:
1. Both leaders was dead and in spirit form.
2. 1 player from each team logged out 
3. The leader queued when the 2 players were in login screen.
4. We waited 7 minutes and the 2 chars logged in EXACTLY at the same time but the queue still didnt pop.

We tried the same thing with Dc macro after the leaders queued up for RBGs - still didn't work. We also tried to have the same mmr in both teams, when that didn't work out we tried it with 1 team with high mmr and the other team with low mmr, both Dc macro and logout macro was tried on both these attempts, still didn't work, not even once!

I highly doubt that we did something wrong, so therefor it seems like this doesn't work anymore. If anyone has tried it and managed to get it to work then please post here or PM me. Thanks!

----------


## nevieshaffer

Can't get it to work also. Anyone get it to work?

----------


## empty_skillz

i got 4accounts EU. skype nicklas_lindberg

----------


## DiFusioN

3 account EU horde. *skype: sletjes5*

----------


## Dizzytwizz

EU - Alliance
Got 2 chars with 0 cr

Skype: Dizzytwizz

----------


## Owneth

> We tried this one week ago in RBGs with 1 ally group and 1 horde group. These steps were made:
> 1. Both leaders was dead and in spirit form.
> 2. 1 player from each team logged out 
> 3. The leader queued when the 2 players were in login screen.
> 4. We waited 7 minutes and the 2 chars logged in EXACTLY at the same time but the queue still didnt pop.
> 
> We tried the same thing with Dc macro after the leaders queued up for RBGs - still didn't work. We also tried to have the same mmr in both teams, when that didn't work out we tried it with 1 team with high mmr and the other team with low mmr, both Dc macro and logout macro was tried on both these attempts, still didn't work, not even once!
> 
> I highly doubt that we did something wrong, so therefor it seems like this doesn't work anymore. If anyone has tried it and managed to get it to work then please post here or PM me. Thanks!


Yeah it "sometimes" worked for me. 

I learned to just queue late at night right at the same time, if I got a prompt to join an arena... without both teams queing...at same time... I would just never enter the arena.

I have 10 accounts up to use this exploit and really I haven't really done anything but queue up against myself over and over... leveling the SHIT out of my guild!  :Smile:

----------


## cruscaman

but can i use wintrade method also with cross realm account?

----------


## Weebl

I can do this,

EU
2 Accounts.
1 With 0 Rating
1 With 1550 Rating

Just need 1 account to win ( the 1.5k rated)

----------


## praggers124

have 2 accounts 
ally with 2.4k 
ally with 0

----------


## yaparadox

EU - Horde
1 Account 5 chars with 0 rating

Just need 1 char to win
Skype - yaparadox

----------


## Sup3rNova

2 accounts Both Ally around1.5k MMR

Ph.Moreton @ skype

----------


## BuloZB

i have some accounts for Horde EU if you need healers,tanks,dps Pm ME
geared!

----------


## Praga

I have two accounts on Us-Ally

Skype:austinnallen

----------


## Arcanejunk

US - horde
1 account 4 chars all at 0cr 0mmr
skype: axpalakaultralisk

----------


## wowbrandon123

2 accounts!!! US-alliance
rogue with 2k cr
lock with 0 cr

skype: bleucheese-brandon

----------


## chaoticdios

I have 3 accounts on us ally if needed!

----------


## Takri

2400 (aimming 2600) horde on europe, PM if anyone forming

----------


## ChanneleverythingTv

2 accounts

Holy Paladin

Rogue 

Stormscale Europe Horde

Pm if you need!

----------


## aionic11

I got a 1.6k rating char, Grim Batol EU, let me know if you need help.

----------


## dragonmaster

IF anyone is intrested in this we can make a wintrading group 

or if anyone else is hosting this add me on skype plz holyb or worldbeat85

got serveral chars ready

EU

----------


## Delicioustwo

I have 5 Acc's

Ally EU

1x 1700
1x 1300
3x 0

----------


## jteponce

i have 2 account horde EU, lfg wintrade
add me on skype : eg_kev

----------


## jake1116

One account on US, 0 rating.
PM me for skype info

----------


## Carysma

have 2 accounts 
2,4k and 1,8k rating
want to push the 1,8k to 2,2k after that I could boost other chars with the 2 accounts 
add me in Skype: cera.z

----------


## Coda

Have 4 accounts US only looking to boost 1 pm me if anyone's interested.

----------


## Filmfilm

3 accs with over 10+ 85's. EU Horde.

One 1800 rating other 500.
Add me to skype if you need me: magnus.maskin

----------


## Doomshroom

One account on US with 0 rating, PM me for skype.

----------


## Arcanejunk

US - horde
1 account 4 chars all at 0cr 0mmr
skype: axpalakaultralisk

----------


## Namap

1 account 3 chars msg me

----------


## Ramtop

> have 2 accounts 
> 2,4k and 1,8k rating
> want to push the 1,8k to 2,2k after that I could boost other chars with the 2 accounts 
> add me in Skype: cera.z


added you..

----------


## Aeotia

> 3 accs with over 10+ 85's. EU Horde.
> 
> One 1800 rating other 500.
> Add me to skype if you need me: magnus.maskin


messaged you about this

----------


## korroo

4 accounts 8 chars

----------


## urem

2 accounts here pm me

----------


## streets772

3 accounts on US ally

----------


## zaiyne

I'm interested, I have 2 accounts 1 Ally and 2 Horde US but with 0mmr and 0rating. Add me on skype if interested: ayedsee

----------


## MTH22

Interested too.

Have two accounts one with around 1500 rating Horde side on EU servers. PM me for skype details.

----------


## ChanneleverythingTv

i want to wintrade to rating 2500 atlist i have 5 accounts i can use on Eu side at same time only want to boost 1 of them and current rating on him is 800...if you are willing to lead it ill try to get more people for the winning side...

----------


## LeBOSS

Ah what the hell, everyone else is posting.. why not?

I have 4 accounts (EU HORDE) 

2 with 1.9-2k+
2 with 0.

+ numerous (potentially 3-5+) friends interested. 

drop me a PM for skype details.  :Smile:

----------


## Fakon

4 accounts us alli

5 chars 

pm me

----------


## Nitric

So people keep posting - does this even work anymore?

----------


## cruscaman

*I start boosting in OUTLAND EU alliance side! PM me in [email protected]*

----------


## hundralapp

> So people keep posting - does this even work anymore?


Dont think so

----------


## vassiani

is this still working even?

----------


## maxfx

EU-Alliance , got 6 accounts ( pro geared wont raise suspicions - full ruthless gemmed etc ) , skype name : maxfx-wow

----------


## dragonmaster

I am setting rbg win trade up at eu bring 1 account with high rating and 1 with low rating that needs boost we can go for achiefments and rating add me on skype
worldbeat85

----------


## dimitriy

2 Acc one 1900+ another 500. MSG me Dimitriy999

----------


## SoNET

I tried it yesterday. doesn't work anymore.

----------


## SunnyTheCool

Im lookin for a european wintrading team, pls add me in skype: milan123416

----------


## discobob

this will always work, you just cannot let it go to the CROSS BG Q. IF IT GOES TO CROSS BG Q IT DROPS IT.

----------


## SoNET

> this will always work, you just cannot let it go to the CROSS BG Q. IF IT GOES TO CROSS BG Q IT DROPS IT.


Please explain

----------


## andypenny

yeah work i think

----------


## DarkChas

Looking for Win Trading for RBG.

Got two accounts in WoW EU.

First account has 1835 Rating
second account has 0 Rating.

Skype : DarkChas

----------


## Ekyoxd

EU Horde got 2 accounts
1820 rating
0 rating

skype supernatti1

----------


## yashiro

EU Horde 1 accont 
skype: yashir_o

----------


## Dehuhn

Attachment 9561

I did a test game today...hope that will help you!
the oushing group joind with 4 members and the losing team only with 1 !!! I dont really understand how they do it with the mmr ?! Please add me on Skype : alexfreund92 or share your ideas here  :Smile:  Hope i could help you!

----------


## SunnyTheCool

oke. we have try this, it still works. also in arena

but now we are at 1.700 MMR and when we farm our twinks we get like 1 Rating :/ Any Methods here?

----------


## Dehuhn

yep the problem is still the mmr  :Frown:

----------


## discobob

the q time to where all q's go cross battlegroup (arena/rbg) seems to be close to 5 minutes, possibly 4:30, you have to log back in before that time or it will drop the q. not entirely sure for rbg but thats 100% for arena, and i'm sure is prolly the same for rbg since ppl seem to have a problem with it dropping the q. that is why.

----------


## Heat93

2 Accounts on EU-Ally

----------


## reQuorter

Is that method still working?

----------


## ev0

don't bump things that are from last expansion.

----------


## Dzale

I got 4 accounts EU- Alliance PM me for my skype etc. got a few friends that also like to do this  :Smile:

----------


## Devilsdog

Read this please:




> I got 4 accounts EU- Alliance PM me for my skype etc. got a few friends that also like to do this





> don't bump things that are from last expansion.

----------


## reQuorter

Well this method is working this season too.

----------


## YerYerYer

2 Accounts EU-Alliance.
Skype: Ginopietermaai2

----------


## uheldig

Are people doing this now ? id be surprised to see it happen  :Big Grin:  pm if I can help EU

----------


## Threeonesix

have 2 US accounts i'd like to try this on: skype jonnay316

----------


## anc3stral

2 account eu horde the_miracle_boy_86

----------


## praggers1124

2.4 cr here

----------


## cruscaman

1 account horde nemesis EU chopperman_crushetman

----------


## vianko

EU DrakThul horde shadowko#2277

----------


## hotpocket

EU alli, pm me i'm in.
Have skype and all that jazz

----------


## BestRBGpl

EU horde, skype : viveleporc123

----------


## Baszard

3 Accounts on EU Alliance skype: bennido16

----------


## bribri74

1 horde EU account
bribri#2459 ( got skype )

ty ty

----------


## Nerrath

EU 4 account here.

----------


## Riksmkd

Tried this and we played 6 games first 3 games went perfect  :Smile:  the 4th game we got some other team and then 5 and 6 were ok  :Smile:  we will continue if something is wrong will give you an update

----------


## Bicheru

one EU account: dragos_sb93 on skype. add me!  :Big Grin:

----------


## igo2war

one eu horde or ally account fearub

----------


## Johnnybanana

EU 3 accs here, one with 2.4k other with 0(ally). #Jhonnybanana2409

----------


## obertn

EU 2 accs both ally 0mm got mic/skype pm for info

----------


## Delicioustwo

I have 4 Acc's on Allianz EU /w me @ pm

----------


## Poisonspam

1 EU account. pm me

----------


## thorkanz

i have 1 EU account on ally, pm me

----------


## Strawie

skype: eboooi

0 mmr

----------


## knopper

would like to get into this aswell .. Eu Horde 1 account .. can share in private my skype  :Smile:

----------


## warkek

i can help too.. eu horde !.. pm me  :Smile:  grp open?

----------


## Ferox26

2 EU Horde ACC´s Skype:ferox221982 or batteltag id:Smoothie#2361

----------


## mrmeowington

2 accs eu horde one high mmr one low mmr 
pm here on site

----------


## hellmerlin

2 accounts eu alliance...
Skype : perdikaris.eirinaios.marios
Add me.

----------


## jamesbay

1 account EU alliance, pm me here and I would like to join.

----------


## HighFred

1 account EU Alliance
PM me here if you need me!

----------


## noliq124

1 Account EU Ally
1 Account EU horde PM if u need me!

----------


## ownedcorechump

2 accounts eu alliance currently 2.2k rating.

----------


## JaneBlond

Faction: Alliance
Server: EU
Accounts: 3
Skype: pm me
Mic: yes

----------


## Kill604

Got 2 accounts eu alliance pm me for skype

----------


## DaggermasterWinterhoof

Faction:Alliance
Server: US
Accounts: 1
Skype: justinp01
Mic: yes
Rating: Low

----------


## warkek

any grp open EU horde ?

----------


## crisscross123

2 accs on EU horde, pm me

----------


## Lavior

1 account with a 90 Horde and 90 Alliance, low MMR.
Skype: Laviorr

----------


## zabac

Horde EU PM me for skype

----------


## Guhw

US horde PM for Skype

----------


## karlshube

EU Allianz PM for Skype  :Smile: 
1 high mmr, 1 low

----------


## Xenare

EU Account ,1.8kmmr
PM for Skype

----------


## Killerfox

Horde EU PM me for skype

----------


## pooman111

1 account alliance EU 2.5k mmr PM me

----------


## Medivich

1 account alliance US PM ME

----------


## KushIsMyCologne

acc us - horde pm me for skype. 2300+ mmr

----------


## arroto

Acc US Horde
2050 MMR/CR
Skype: fabianoselhorst

----------


## desti123

EU - Alliance 
skype: desti2
Add me!

----------


## Ziggeh

This thread was bumped from its long abandoned state by someone who asked if this still works. There is nobody to add you.

----------


## karlshube

maybe someone will adopt the idea and lead this thing  :Wink:

----------


## connor240287

lol all the wintraders :3

----------


## Kizari

Setting up an alliance group!
PM me with Real-ID/ Battle tag, and i'll add you up.
Please write your mmr/cr aswell.

----------


## danne034

Got 2 account with 1.4k cr 2k mmr 
EU - ally PM me

----------


## MrOD

Got 1 Alliance (Eu) 0cr 2kmmr PM! : )

----------


## desti123

Kizari PLS ADD ME SKYPE: desti2
EU alliance 1634

----------


## anrew

So... how do you guys are you going to do it?

I mean, there's only one winner, how are you supposed to use this to benefit yourself? 

Could anyone explain me?

I would join you with 4 accs from EU Alliance. 

Also, is it possible to do a RBG group with Crossrealms? 

Thank you for your answers.

----------


## Moldskred

Faction:Alliance
Server: EU
Accounts: 2 - 3x 90s
Skype: Moldskred
Mic: yes

----------


## lilaaby

Faction: Alliance
Server: US
Accounts: 4 - 8 90s
Skype: Menotious
Mic: Yes

----------


## Kizari

Noting down people's Real-IDs & Skype usernames, will add them when theres enough people.

----------


## Dan2010

Faction: Alliance
Server: EU
Accounts: 2 - 2 lvl 90s (1 on each)
Skype: danzman2011
Mic: Yes

----------


## daroxor

nice find !!!

----------


## silenslaya

Anyone on Horde-US got this going?

----------


## kmb

2 accounts on EU alliance. PM me for skype

----------


## waisosrs

2 accounts 90, US Alliance
Skype Lexsho1 or PM me.

----------


## silenslaya

1 account 90, US Horde
Skype: silentslayer29 or PM

----------


## anrew

Could anyone explain me, please? I may help, got 4 acc's EU Alliance.

----------


## Strawie

add skype: eboooi

0 mmr EU alliance

----------


## Cunnelly

Skype: "cunnelly"
I have 90s on horde and alliance, all EU

----------


## danne034

Danne034 on skype, got 2x EU Ally accounts.

----------


## Dwimmir

Hi !

I hive 90s on alliance x2 accounts.

Skype : Ansekh1

----------


## knnarkz

Sup

Have 1 char Eu horde

Played up thru normal system to 2,4k this season, want to elp out

Skype is same as username  :Wink:

----------


## chelseas

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-only-atm.html (LFM RBGS WINTRADING NEED ALL US servers only atm)
heres a thread that i made LFM ALLY AND HORDE US ONLY

----------


## xenopaz

Faction: Horde
Server: EU
Account: 1 - 2 lvl 90 - 0 mmr
Skype: xenopaz
Mic: Yes

----------


## Zerodead

Faction: Ally
Server: EU - Kult der Verdammten
Account: 1 
Lvl: 90 - 1700mmr
Skype: ThiloRa
Mic: Yes

----------


## hipdrahve

Got 3 accounts with pvp geared lvl 90 eu allies, pm me, serious only.

----------


## keltan

Got lvl 90 horde EU
0 mmr

pm me.

----------


## tolex912

Got 2 accs with 2 level 90s on Frostmane eu! 1.8k mmr on both. Got mic and everything! :Embarrassment: 
Add me Iflexqt#2719 or skype : Iflextore

----------


## oculusmaker

Faction: Allinace
Server: EU
Account: 2 (1 on each)
Skype: zepiaskype
Mic: Yes

----------


## daroxor

nice find !!!

----------


## Erminwow

faction : alliance 
server: EU
account: 90 disc priest
battletag : knutsch#2990 i give u my skype name ingame
mic : sure sure  :Wink:

----------


## Rb Gaming

This tactic is not working. If someone says its working, its a lie. The matchmeeting system works differently.We have tried and saw every kind of possibility. This is just a topic without a meaning.

----------


## Pwnyta

Faction : horde
server : US
account : 90 destro lock
battletag : pwnyta#1663

----------


## mrmeowington

Faction: horde
Server : EU
account : 2x90 rogue/disc
battletag : wrathful#2988

----------


## malkal

removing, security reasons

----------


## eastsidemalganis

Battle Tag : Eastside#1293
US 
Available All Times

----------


## k1x

Faction: horde
Server : EU (burt this is wayne it works whit all eu and us and russia together)
battletag : k1x#2658

----------


## Panospetras2

Faction:Ally
Server : EU
account : 90 Holy pala
battletag  :Big Grin: redi#2482

----------


## dIbdIb

Faction:Ally
Server : EU
account : 90 Hdruid
battletag Tequilaa#2699
mmr 2k

----------


## JaneBlond

Faction: Ally
Server: EU
Account: 3x90

----------


## Doomshroom

Faction: horde
Server : EU
account : 2
battletag : Majinmojo#2661

----------


## Simonhj3

Faction : Horde
Server : Eu
Account:1 
Battletag : Simonhj32359

----------


## igo2war

Faction : Horde
Server : Eu
Account:1 
Battletag : Madden1#2803

----------


## Turok

Faction : Horde
Server : Eu
Account:1
Battletag : Heave#2440

----------


## xsunwellx

Faction: Horde
Server: US
Account: 1
Battletag: Purplehaze#1873

----------


## Hodenjoe

Faction: Ally
Server: EU
Account: 2x90 (2accs)
battletag: Blutgrätsche#2172

----------


## daroxor

nice find !!!

----------


## rockyfortesque

Faction : both Horde and Ali
Server : EU
Account:1 
Battletag : LSRF#2832
skype: rocky.fortesque
Available All Times

----------


## Mikorawr

Faction : Horde
Server : EU
Account : 3 level 90s
Battletag :Mikorawr#2155
Skype : Bellatrix900
Available any time

----------


## kakkerlakken

Faction : Alliance
Server : EU
Account: 2x 90's, can eventually dish out a third.
Battletag: Kakkerlakken#2755
Skype: idioottiblondi

Available 18h/day (sleeping 05->11 normally)

----------


## psglol

Faction : Alliance
Server : EU 
Account : 1x 90
BattleTag : Zarxlol#2694

----------


## Bicheru

Faction : Alliance
Server : EU
Account: 2x 90's
Battletag: Bicheru#2636
Skype: dragos_sb93

----------


## Trixxiee

deleting post

----------


## zxrac

why are people posting their battletags. lmao.

----------


## blizzsource

> why are people posting their battletags. lmao.


The chances of blizzard actually banning people for posting on a forum is super slim

----------


## Vnz

Faction : Alliance
Server : EU
Account: Paladin 1.7k
Skype: Venomus244

----------


## neomaximus002

US servers have 4 alliance toons 1 horde, 2 accounts
jtwalker002 on skype

----------


## manjax

Faction : Alliance
Server : EU
Account: warrior 2,1k


would love to join, PM me

----------


## Ezzeh

Faction : Horde
Server : US
Account: 3 level 90 characters 
skype: zepperoni1

----------


## the445566

Faction : Ali
Server : US
Account:1, Two Level 90 characters 
skype: LogicAtUs
Available Past 8PM PST

----------


## Deeltaw

For TONIGHT :

Thursday 1 October - HORDE / EU - 2 or more account only seek last mate 

PM for skype.

----------


## risENwardog

skype 

blakescott1990

horde US

2 available toons.
seperate accounts

----------


## Christan16321

Alliance
EU
3x 90s on one account, 2,2k+ achis and full gear.
Pm for skype

----------


## brotou

Faction : Alliance
Server : EU
Account: 1x 90
Available: Always pretty much

PM for skype info

----------


## scap6

EU horde 
skype : scappa_83 
1 account

----------


## JaneBlond

2accounts pm for skype info
eu-alliance

----------


## wigbertlol

4 accounts (EU-alliance)
2.3k+ mmr!
available: ALWAYS ! just talk to me
pm me for skype info !
thx in advance.

----------


## dIbdIb

2 Account
1 0 MMR
1 1900 MMR
PM me for Skype

----------


## mcocattery

EU ALLY
1 ACC
2 chars
1 - 2200 MMR
2 - 0 MMR
skype: karoldj1983

----------


## eke

hello, 

i have only 12 accounts on EU ,only on ally
with lots of mmr and cr
looking for people, with 2 accounts and more
/pm for more informations


skype : c3sium

----------


## mnogodobaracc

EU

aliance & horde, 2+ chars. (I can bring more, but I'd prefer to keep it at 2).

----------


## Devistation

EU-Alliance
Got 2accounts

PM me

----------


## PdRs3N

Has anybody ever been banned for wintrading in rbgs?

----------


## ZOMGMAO

EU Horde
1 account with 2x90s MMR 0
skype ex.cali1
btag Regalïa#2536

----------


## ~Z~

> Has anybody ever been banned for wintrading in rbgs?


I hope they don't ban anyone, and they just fix the bug or something >.>

----------


## TommyT

1 eu acc here pm me
2.2cr

----------


## Yepstki

EU Ally 

pm me pls !

----------


## artofhacking

EU Horde

Got 2 account with 2 90 1 ally and 1 horde
Want the Horde boosted
No MMR
Avaiable : All the time

----------


## ddsfdsfs

EU Horde

2 accounts with many 90. MMR goes from 1k5 to 2k2.
PM for skype / Battletag

----------


## dIbdIb

"Subject: Wintrade RBG
"Faction: *Alli*
"Server: *EU*
"Mains: *1* + 1 Twink
"Accounts: *2*
"MMR: *1900+0*
"Skype: *pmme*
"Mic: *Yes*

----------


## ergosumbi

EU 
3 accounts all ally, no MMR
pm for skype, available most of the day

----------


## Holynorth

US Horde - 2-3 accounts.
skype: cdbeech.

----------


## Epec3600

EU Horde
about 1900 mmr
skype: alex36002

----------


## mugaro

If this works to get points let me know I have 3 accounts available.
Skype: Scotts2

----------


## nitr0x11

Yes this still works.

----------


## Pulxor

EU-Horde
Two accounts
0 MMR
Skype: yurio.lumiro
always available, talk to me on skype

----------


## Odbx

Horde - EU

3-4 Accounts
Low MMR (<400)

----------


## kurr

EU - Horde.
2 accounts.
0 MMR.
Skype: tynnderf

----------


## Ekyoxd

EU - Horde
2 accounts
0 MMR
Skype: supernatti1

----------


## Jabran

EU - Horde
1 account
0 MMR
Skype: bjoern.winkelmann

----------


## pashadiv

US Man'ganis Horde LF Some of this action for 2/3/5 or RBG... have 3-4 ppl who are up for it.. Inbox me for skype

----------


## bleedinghearts

US - Horde
2 Accounts
Skype - voragon

----------


## tolex912

"Subject: Wintrade RBG
"Faction: *Alli*
"Server: *EU*
"Mains: *1* + 1 alt
"Accounts: *2*
"MMR: *2508 and 200*
"Skype: *iflextore*
"Wow: *Iflexqt#2719*
"Mic: *Yes

----------


## MyNewName

With the current MMR trick thats happening this is completely possible with no problems. Win trading is happening all day with no loss of MMR

Send me a PM and ill Add you. Dont need the forum to get this rolling

----------


## Makelarhs

"Subject: Wintrade RBG
"Faction: *Horde*
"Server: *EU*
"Mains: *1* + 3 alt
"Accounts: *4*
"MMR: *0*
"Skype: *Sogoten85*
"Wow: *******
"Mic: *Yes

----------


## jamieslade

Horde
US
4 acc
Skype- csonts
Ready to roll tonight (Aussie)

----------


## monkieassasin

US-Alliance
Darkspear
MMR is 1800 in 3s, and 1700 in 5s
RBGS is 0

Send pm for skype/battletag

----------


## DJC

US servers
1 account, 2 90s.
1900cr dk 0cr warlock
PM me for skype

----------


## ptidemon28

EU - horde + ally
1 account
MMR = 0
Skype = PM me

Will do the win and loose on both ally/horde (just need the weekly points for the moment)

----------


## kolaolli

EU - Horde
1 account - 2x 90
MMR: 0
PM for skype

Will do right now and as much as needed! Pm me ,fast please!

----------


## kolaolli

Any ppl up for games now?

----------


## bowulk

EU - Horde
1 Account
CR: 0
PM for Skype

Online quite a lot

----------


## C4RL20N

EU Horde - 1600 cr - 1800 mmr.

Pm anytime.

----------


## hotpocket

EU alli
1 account, a second could get reactivated, skype, full pvp n all that

pm me if u build a team <3

----------


## bleedinghearts

US - Horde
1 account, can prob get a friend aswell
skype = voragon

----------


## kolaolli

Cmon someone form EU horde group etc !

----------


## jamieslade

gotta get on this. rolling restarts inc!!!!!

US Frostmourne

----------


## Vnz

EU - Alliance
1 Account
CR: 0
MMR: 1.5k new expansion, had 1.8k back before
PM for Skype

----------


## aionic11

EU - Alliance
2/3 accounts with 0 mmr
Server: Grim Batol
Skype: sergiorpereira1

----------


## Heat93

EU-Alliance ( Aegwynn - 90 Mage )
EU-Horde ( Stormscale - 90 Mage )
Both 0 MMR
PM me for Skype
Interested in Arena and RBG
Have mucho time  :Smile:

----------


## IkonEll

If there is anyone who has done and is still doing this either in RBG's or Arena please get in touch with me. I'd be willing to pay 50$+ for someone who has a good knowledge of this exploit, has done it in the past and can still do it.

I'm not willing however to pay some moron 200$+ to boost me when the likelihood is they too will use this exploit. I understand the concept just lack the players and experience carrying it out before.

Hit me up on skype if intersted @ 'Ellsherlock'

----------


## Dominium

EU - Alliance 
1 Account lvl 90 Defias Brotherhood
2 Accounts lvl 90s on each Aerie Peak 
1400 RBG @ Defias Brotherhood
1700 arena MMR on one of the accs on Aerie Peak

----------


## ImayoboeiI

EU Horde
1 account, level 90 Mage
1.5k RBG rating
Kazzak - EU

I want to boost either arena or RBGs, please PM me for more details.

----------


## Boist

eu - alliance
fromstmane
1 account - level 90
pm for details

----------


## nmlols

Building a team on EU-Alliance, please contact me if you have enough time to dedicate to this. Make sure to include your skype  :Smile: '

Edit: Our goal will be 2400/Hero of the .. title.

----------


## slickie

US- Alliance FROSTMOURNE

Keen to give it a shot have 2 accounts

----------


## Jeppe11887

> Building a team on EU-Alliance, please contact me if you have enough time to dedicate to this. Make sure to include your skype '
> 
> Edit: Our goal will be 2400/Hero of the .. title.


Im in. Add Jeppe11887 on skype

----------


## Barathum

EU - Horde
lvl 90 char
Archimonde 
0 mmr

----------


## bjorn1234

EU-Horde
4 Accounts. 


Msg for skype details.

----------


## Wksqt

EU Horde
2 Acccounts
3 lvl 90 chars
0 CR & 0MMR with alle chars now

Msg me for Skype please!

----------


## Senn4thewin

Eu Alliance
1 Accout
~200mmr
skype: senn4thewin

----------


## Lentoo7

2x 90 Horde chars, willing ot xfer msg me on here.

Also a legit 2500 player, but dks are shit atm.

----------


## OutlandEU

EU - Alliance Outland 
1 account good mmr

----------


## StrongBG

"Faction: *Alliance*
"Server: *EU*
"Mains: *1*
"Accounts: *1*
"MMR: *1700*
"Skype: *antistaro*
"Mic: *Yes*

----------


## cheeselover

US - Horde Uldum
1 account no mmr

I'd love to get in on this if you need someone to make extra numbers.
Message me.

----------


## Stompie

dont win trade its bad

----------


## Skaarlaw

US - HORDE
skype: pedrotorressuv
2 accounts, multiple 90s, some low cr, some high cr (2100+)
gogo.

----------


## ghostcrawlah

US - Horde
4 accounts - currently @ 0 MMR. Willing to grind it out nonstop. PM me.

----------


## KushIsMyCologne

1 acc, 2200 mmr / cr.

pm me

us horde btw

----------


## al1715

EU - Alliance 

1 acc, no cr

pm

----------


## unknownidentity

EU - Horde (Blackrock)

3v3; 3 Accounts (->complete team)

Got a team on 2,2k CR/MMR, looking for team on Emberstorm/Glutsturm BG with equal mmr for fast 2,4/2,5.

pm me

----------


## kolaolli

LFG Eu blackout

----------


## Wksqt

EU Horde
2 Acccounts
3 lvl 90 chars
0 CR & 0MMR with alle chars now

Msg me for Skype please!

----------


## thirddegree

LF RBG boost

"Faction: *Alliance*
"Server: *EU*
"Mains: *1*
"Accounts: *1*
"MMR: *0* (last season 2.1 non exploit)
"Skype: *synyster.be*
"Mic: *Yes*

available whenever this week (week off from work)
mornings/evenings/nights doesn't matter add me on skype

----------


## penduick

Eu Horde/Alliance

2*90 on each side
Pm

(no mmr)

----------


## forl1337

eu horde/alliance 
3 lvl 90's on each side
pm me

(no mmr)

----------


## mgscs

Eu
alliance
mmr: 0
1 90!

----------


## Janneman

eu horde 1x 90mage
cr: 2403
skype:derjungejan

----------


## 4xon

EU-Alliance
1 acc
2 lv90

----------


## forl1337

eu alliance/horde
stormscale-eu horde willing to do 2's and 3's
(no mmr) 

pm me

----------


## ZapnotraX

US alliance, have 4 accounts.

Skype: justinlolwut

----------


## ImayoboeiI

EU Horde.
Only have 1 account at 1500 MMR.
PM me for my Real ID.

----------


## nigacheaterxd

eu horde stormscale willing to abuse new to exploit to get t2 

only 1 acc two 90s 

pm me for more additional info (be on SS horde, if you want to wintrade/exploit)

----------


## DeadOwnz

Us Tich horde and KT alliance
skype =dishonor3

----------


## ClownOfDead

EU Cyclone (Alliance)
or
EU Charge (Horde)

mmr: 0
skype: silentshadow1337

----------


## nmlols

Still looking for a few more accounts to complete a boosting team for RBG. (EU-Alliance). Our goal is 2400/Hero of the Alliance title. Please contact me if you have enough time to dedicate to this, make sure to include your skype name  :Smile:

----------


## s0ulja

Looking for some more to boost tonight. Around 6pm Central time. Please have time to stay for awhile.
Have atleast 2 accounts with 90s. US Horde Only
PM me for contact info

----------


## Turillilol

Eu
horde
skype Turilli1258

----------


## car1one

how save mmr with wintrading?

----------


## siski95

US alliance
1900 
3 accounts I can bring
PM for skype info

----------


## Divineax

LFM people to exploit on Outland EU, Misery BG

Can go multiple chars etc, whisp me on Boembats or pm me for my battle tag!

(will go @ night when al the kids are sleeping)

Greetz  :Smile:

----------


## hevi

Arthas US horde, I have 2 account's 2 90's on 1 and 1 90 on the other, looking for either rbg mmr 3v3 or 5v5 mmr. PM for skype info if your interested.

----------


## Vasoldi

i have 3 accounts on frostwolf/Blackrock eu write me a pm!

----------


## Jarhe

1 90 on Argent Dawn (US) Horde 

PM for skype info if you're interested

----------


## zion1337

@ EU Stormscale Horde.

Skype: zionrazer
RealID: Zion#2377

----------


## srox

EU Eredar, 1 Account!
PN ME

----------


## Linostar

looking for a group on eu realms

----------


## Blankz

I have 3 90 horde characters on laughing skull, DK is Account one, Lock/Monk Healer is on the 2nd one. Lock and Monk are 1600 MMR, I would like to boost my DK to 2.2 

add me on skype blankzz

----------


## hevi

Still looking on US Arthas Horde if anyone is interested pm for skype info

----------


## al1715

EU - Alliance 

1 acc, no cr

pm

----------


## encrugamer

US - Alliance

3 acc, 3 90's

skype: encrugamer

----------


## thirddegree

LF RBG boost

"Faction: *Alliance*
"Server: *EU*
"Mains: *1*
"Accounts: *got 2 accounts now*
"MMR: *0* (last season 2.1 non exploit)
"Skype: *synyster.be*
"Mic: *Yes*

available whenever this week (week off from work)
mornings/evenings/nights doesn't matter add me on skype

----------


## Killerfox

Would do this on EU Horde add my to skype miraculixs

----------


## khobold

I have 2 chars 90 both horde and alliance on US server.

----------


## grigogr

*EU*

2 x accounts
2 x 90's 
1 x alliance 
1 x horde
Almost full time available
MMR 1) - 180~ (willing to boost that one) <-ally
MMR 2) - 0 (wintrade with that - trash char) <- horde

Add skype : pinkielol

----------


## ZapnotraX

I still don't understand the team leader being dead part. How does one queue when you have one logged out anyway?
Does the process go like this?

Both teams queue.
One from each team log out.
Team leader of each team dies??

What happens next?

----------


## thorkanz

@ EU Alliance 2 account

Skype : Thorkanz or pm

----------


## jsmoker

hhyhuhuhuhuhuhuh

----------


## Asrael42

@ EU Horde 1 acc
pm me or skype soccer94

----------


## Pixels

@ EU Alliance

1 Account

Almost 2300 rating and equal MMR. Can do this a lot! Send me a PM on here if you're looking for more people for your wintrade group.

----------


## lolrik

@ EU Horde

1 Accout

pm me skype : lolrik1337 or in here

----------


## n3r0

@ EU Alliance 1 acc

PM me

----------


## Radjin

@Eu Horde 

1 account ( 1k9ATM)

skype: leon06000

----------


## Dwimmir

EU ALLY

1 account (lvl 90)

skype : ansekh1

----------


## Linostar

1 account pm me

----------


## Zomtorg

EU Horde have 3 accounts.

PM me for Skype.

----------


## nmlols

LFM lv l90 RBG group. Need a few more accounts to get going. Will go for 2400/Hero of the .. title

My skype: natriumsalt

----------


## Popschi1

EU Alliance
1 acc
skype: popschi

----------


## Kryptix7

2 acc's on Outland alliance
1 Acc on Stormscale horde

inbox me

----------


## chabaa

Eu Horde - Al'Akir
2 accs

inbox me

----------


## DELAX

EU HORDE
1 ACC 1900
skype: ER_GLAS

----------


## Dranaf

EU Horde
2 Accounts 
skype: dranaf_wow

----------


## Pandazerg

EU Alliance Blackmoore 5v5 2200 boost

PM ME

----------


## Dwimmir

EU ALLIANCE, 2 accounts

skype :ansekh1
tag : Dwimmir#2693

----------


## al1715

cmon someone lead one rbg boos for us! we could get enough accounts.

eu alliance, 1 account, 0 cr
pm me to get skype/other info

----------


## turlututu

Horde EU
one account , multiple char available

----------


## OutlandEU

Horde EU, Stormscale
2 accounts, 2.2k cr and 2k cr

----------


## edweezies

Alliance US, Frostmourne LF Arena Push. Have 2.
Must have alot of time!

Skype: stanstan560

----------


## Jeppe11887

1 account EU Alliance
skype:Jeppe11887

----------


## Jeppe11887

Starting LVL 85-89 WinTrading Group, Eu Alliance. Add my skype:Jeppe11887 
or reply to me.

----------


## Wksqt

EU Horde
2 Acccounts
3 lvl 90 chars
0 CR & 0MMR with all chars now

Msg me for Skype please!

----------


## Linostar

2,1k lf 2,2k mmr eu alliance

----------


## kolaolli

LFG right now - 2x 90s eu al'akir!
got also 85's if someones doin now

----------


## faithwolfy

EU - multiple chars @ 90 and 85, skype : tommygunn69uk or pm me

----------


## nmlols

LFM for 5v5 on Ragnaros EU-Alliance going 2400+
Skype: natriumsalt

----------


## Nastya

Alliance Dragonblight EU - lf ppl to do this with for arena achis, got 2 accounts

----------


## nmlols

LFM lvl 90 RBG EU-Alliance around 12/1am add me skype: natriumsalt

----------


## Sharpei97

LF a couple more ppl for EU Outland, Misery Battlegroup - Alliance.

Will be playing v early hours of morning.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

PM me on here with your skype/battle tag info.

----------


## Asrael42

Eu Horde 1acc need arena rbg 
pm me

----------


## L3kTIoN

lf a boosting group, 2,2k mmr. 1 horde char, blackrock eu

----------


## Bloodsaber55

Got 1 account ON US HORDE ILLIADIN PM ME FOR SKYPE INFO.

----------


## Pandazerg

LF 5v5 boost to 2,2k Alliance Blackmoore EU

PM ME

----------


## goldz06

EU Embuscade / Hinterhalt Eitrigg / ALLIANCE

PM ME for RBG

----------


## rein1

2 Accounts EU Alliance 
1 @ 1800, 1 @ 0. 
pm me for info

----------


## wadaxxx

1 Account
5 level 90's starting from 1.5-2.1k Rating... Have both Alliance and Horde

PM me

----------


## plethorix

US Alliance looking to boost on Tichondrius, 3v3 or 5v5.

PM ME!

----------


## Roguelololz

Blackmoore EU Horde 
2 90's 
PM pls

----------


## sebqa

3 horde accounts EU, 1 @ 2.1k mmr
Add sebqaskype

----------


## zomgwtfxd

LF Boosting Grp for RBG, 5er or 3er Arena
Realm: Echsenkessel - EU 
Realmpool: Sturmangriff / Charge
Faction: Horde
PM or Skype: toen71

----------


## dmxtreme

LF boosting group RBG or 3v3/5v5
Faction: Horde
Realm: Outland EU
Battlegroup: Misery
Faction: Horde
PM or skype dmxtreme100

----------


## OutlandEU

Need 3 lvl 85's on Twilights Hammer or the same Battlegroup for 3v3 Wintrades!

----------


## coiso

LF Boost rbg or arenas
Faction: Horde
Realm: Aggra EU
Battlegroup: Blackout
Faction: Horde
pm me

----------


## Exozion

LF more players on US Lightbringer Alliance to wintrade 2s/3s/5s
PM me your skype.

----------


## Holmboem

LFG EU Frostmane Ally and Shattered Hand. (Misery and Cyclone BG)
Skype: Holmboem

----------


## Nastya

lfm ppl to do this with on dragonblight EU alliance

----------


## jt813

Tich Horde US

INBOX ME!

----------


## Heat93

Aegwynn Allianz (EU)
for 5s PM me for Skype

You have to have enough time

----------


## kolaolli

Al'akir/Blackout LFG!
2x 90s HORDE

----------


## Puppen

EU. We have 4 acc's ALLY, wanna wintrade rbg, pm here


ищу переливал в питёру!! мы с чш алики))

----------


## smcawesome

LF Boosting Group 
3s/5s/rbgs 
Tichondrius (US)
Horde
skype: Scottmcawesome

----------


## heppe2k

EU 2,2 k wanna wintrade to hero of alliance, skype: halvoryo

----------


## wackywazup

LF Boosting Group
3s/5s/rbgs
Mal'ganis (US)
Horde
skype: Kris.brooks

----------


## jt813

> LF Boosting Group 
> 3s/5s/rbgs 
> Tichondrius (US)
> Horde
> skype: Scottmcawesome


contacted you

----------


## Takri

<Deleted Post>

----------


## Pandazerg

LF 5v5 2200 Blackmoore Alliance start ~17:00

PM ME

----------


## Wksqt

EU Horde
3 Acccounts
4 lvl 90 chars
0 CR & 0MMR with all chars now

Msg me for Skype please!

----------


## hevi

If your US horde looking for RBG pm me your skype.

----------


## bidness

LF boosting group RBG or 3v3/5v5
Faction: Alliance
Realm: Tichondrius US
PM or skype Gideonitichondrius

----------


## hevi

need a few more for US horde RBG doing games now pm skype.

----------


## sweatmanpb

Deleted post

----------


## Takri

<Deleted Post>

----------


## Rangets

Alliance US-Frostmoune LF win/trade have 2 toons 2500+ PM me your skype

----------


## Divineax

LFM exploit/wintrading on Outland EU, Misery BG.

Prefer doing this with lvl 85 characters in 3v3. This because u wont face lot of teams and the ladders wont be inflated that much.

Contact me on [email protected] or skype PM me!

Greetz

----------


## koolguyz

Horde Barthilas - US looking to do this, send a pm or reply here

----------


## arenastime

LFM WinTrading BOTH 85 and 90 on Twisting Nether EU - Rampage / Saccage  :Smile: 

skype: arenastime

GOGO!

----------


## Tezz999

I am available for most of the time

Faction: Horde
Realm: EU Draenor
PM for contact information!

----------


## bluedragon1337

Fraction: Horde
Realm: Eu Mal'Ganis
Lfm members for our team 3v3 or 5v5 for 0-2,2k

PM me or add me @ skype 

Skype : xxgreengodxx

----------


## happydado

LF group for 3v3 5v5 or rbg wintrade add me on skype 
dadofolle

----------


## Boostguy123

3 accounts 
Al'akir horde

Battleground: Blackout

pm me here if interested

----------


## Boostguy123

EU - Blackout - Al'Akir

If u have accounts in blackout battlegroup then add me on skype!

Skype: scrubclub

----------


## khobold

Horde and Ally US - 2char in both (2 accounts)

----------


## bluedragon1337

Eu-Mal'Ganis / Horde
Suchen noch 2 Spieler für den Mittwoch 14. November 13 Uhr für 5v5 0-2,2k

PM ME

----------


## iamsocool100

OUTLAND HORDE lfg 3v3 or 5v5 2.2k+
MISERY BG lfg rbg 2.2k+

PM ME

----------


## snippetsr

Frostmourne alliance.
Skype Snippetsr
RBG only please

Have multiple friends willing to do this.

----------


## Gagsey

LF people to do this with. EU only. 
Neptulon Alliance(90)
Stormscale Horde(90)
Kazzak Alliance (85)

----------


## humar31

1 Account US
4 level 90's. 
Have both Alliance and Horde

PM me

----------


## Portnoia

1 Account US
3x 90's Alliance
2x 85's Horde
4x 70s Horde/Ally
Robsao#2195

----------


## shougcuo

I'm also willing to join, I'm an active player.

----------


## STx4

2 accs (another person on other acc with me)
Tichondrius - US horde
Two 90s total
skype: edgrev711
down for RBGS/ 3s / 5s

----------


## happydado

LFG for EU Outland, Misery Battlegroup - Alliance.

Add skype dadofolle

----------


## mgscs

Starting an lvl 85 Wintrade group for EU Alliance. You should be able to play atleast 8 hours. This will be a top elite group, going for this ALL IN. If you choose to sign up, you stay the hole time. 

When do we start? Saturday the 17th of November. Time? 13:00 Server time ( GMT + 1 ) 

*Requirements*: Level 85-89 Char on EU - Alliance. SKYPE ( Microphone pref. ). Having knowledge about the exploit

*Preferments*: you have atleast 2 different accounts with 85-89 on each of em!

*Aim:* To get everybody to 2.4k - from there we'll discuss if we want to go higher or stop.
*
NO LEACHERS/ 1 POSTERS!*

Priorites will be Donors> Contributioners > Higher

If you're not one of the above, PM me in a motivating way about why I should take you along.

Contact: PM me for more info or to sign up!

This is obviously RBG !

----------


## Zazs

> Arena Exploitation and Win Trading - Forums - World of Warcraft


Just making sure you get this info.

----------


## Astanogcd

LF RBG WIN TRADE UP to 2200-2400+
PLAY ON EU SERVERS HORDE
astapro1 - skype I'm always online
I have some friends who can join
Just add me! 
Astapro1
Can play all day long
+ have 2 accounts

----------


## Bboy666

This works 100%. But at the loosing team only 1 player should enter so the rest dont lose any rating. I got 2 accounts add me in skype barraj2  :Smile:  got an ally EU with char 2550 CR Atm.

----------


## Mordornoob

LF RBG WIN TRADE
Have a bunch of chars on ally US
I have a couple friends who will join if you need some spots filled 
PM ME

----------


## Thien

LF RBG Win Trade
Have 1 acc
US / Horde
Have two 90s.
send message for skype infor.
Can play all day.

----------


## Bboy666

Startet to add ppl on skype. will start and make groups later when i got enough ppl on skype. Allso thinking weekly caps. Be EU and ALLY. Skype: barraj2

----------


## Astanogcd

LF RBG WIN TRADE UP to 2200-2400+
PLAY ON EU SERVERS HORDE
astapro1 - skype I'm always online
I have some friends who can join
Just add me! 
Astapro1
Can play all day long
Today night we are going to wintrade. We already have 9 acconts. Add me on skype to join

----------


## Asrael42

EU HORDE 1 ACC NEED RBG TRADE
pm me

----------


## Dehuhn

Need push too, ally EU ! Please add me on skype : alexfreund92
2 lvl 90 one mmr 1.800 other one 0 ! I know how it works and can may help you.. so please add me  :Wink:

----------


## Teq2

LF wintrade for 2400+, HORDE EU Ashenvale
CR 2100
can play 24 hours in a row  :Big Grin: 

b-tag: Teq#2180

----------


## s0ulja

LFM RBG Trading. Tonight, Saturday and Sunday. ( Nov 16-18 )
Must be US-Horde and have atleast 2 accounts. 90s Only
Have time to grind or don't bother.
PM me your skype.

----------


## anrew

LF RBG raid.

EU-Alliance.

Got 3 accounts.

Skype: Legendinadina

Willing to play tonight and all Saturday.

----------


## olkopolko

can anyone tell me how not to lose mmr when losing rbg ? pm me pls

----------


## mgscs

Starting an lvl 85 Wintrade group for EU Alliance. You should be able to play atleast 8 hours. This will be a top elite group, going for this ALL IN. If you choose to sign up, you stay the hole time. 

When do we start? Saturday the 17th of November. Time? 12:00 Server time ( GMT + 1 ) 

*Requirements*: Level 85-89 Char on EU - Alliance. SKYPE ( Microphone pref. ).MoP or atleast 10day trial! Having knowledge about the exploit

*Preferments*: you have atleast 2 different accounts with 85-89 on each of em!

*Aim:* To get everybody to 2.4k - from there we'll discuss if we want to go higher or stop.
*
NO LEACHERS/ 1 POSTERS!*

----------


## Dromn

LF lvl 90 Horde EU RBG wintrade to 2200 or 2400. 
I'm 2150 CR on Stormscale EU

Send me a PM and i'll give you my skype

----------


## Rlz

EU - Horde 90 / Aliiance 85-89 bracket.

Got two accounts up for wintrading.

PM me with skype.

----------


## etticsjab123

Eu horde 
got 4 accounts

lf wintrading!

----------


## Tosraruch

EU - Horde 3*85 1*90 Alliance 2*85 wont trade to 2200 or more
skype - drashgolr

----------


## etticsjab123

STARTING A WINTRADE
You need 2 accounts, 90s.
Add me on skype, etticsjab1
You need to be able to play atleast 3 hours.

----------


## Renjiro24

Server: outland EU, alliance x 2 level 90 on two different accounts. 2x level 85 on stormscale horde both on different accounts also have friends interested at 90 with 1700+++ cr
Rating:highest rated on cr atm is 1850+
Bracket: RBG
Contact: pm me

----------


## zorellka

EU Stormscale - Horde 90 HPally wont trade to 2200 or more
skype - zorellka

also have 85 lvl rogue horde

----------


## Dromn

LF lvl 90 Horde EU RBG wintrade to 2200 or 2400.
I'm 2150 CR 

Send me a PM and i'll give you my skype

----------


## nars

LFG Wintrade RBG EU grp 90 HPala/Mistweaver @ 1k CR.
Only 1 account (or my friend can join with his aswell)

----------


## Pizzda

got 5 chars eu horde, pm for skype, almoust always online

----------


## derner

LFG wintrade RBG EU got 2 accounts 1.8k. PM me

----------


## dersr

LFG Wintrade RBG - EU! Level 90 Hunter - Horde!

Skype: Ultimagel / Online almost 24/7

----------


## leur

is still running?
if it is , add me , i have 5 acc in Eu-Horde and 3 acc in Eu-Alliance.
Skype: pepeliao

----------


## Dre2k

LF WINTRADE US-HORDE ILLIDAN
FOR 2200+
LOOKING TO PLAY FROM TONIGHT TO NEXT 3 DAYS
SKYPE-KNEE_GROW1
On almost all the time

----------


## blizzsource

You guys realize they are banning hard for this right? It would be stupid of you guys to keep doing it now. I tried it last night and 14 people got banned from my group within 2 hours.

----------


## anrew

We did last night too and noone of us got a single ban.

----------


## Hidescore

LF RBG WIN TRADE UP to 0-2200+
PLAY ON EU SERVER HORDE
Just add me in Skype:
*yeahf()uck21*
OR PM ME !
Can play all day long ! I have 2 accs with many 90 lvls. I can open 10 windows or more !

----------


## reQuorter

edit reason: expired

----------


## Rinex

LF Ally wintrade group! Can play every day! pm for skype

----------


## Chinaboy

Arena Exploitation and Win Trading - Updated - Forums - World of Warcraft

I wouldn't push your luck.

----------


## Dre2k

Yeah and seeing that was updated just yesterday as well...fun while it lasted

----------


## alfygold

I did RBG exploit 2 hours ago and it worked. i have 3 accounts on ally EU. my skype: alfydc86 add me, I am available every day XD

----------


## alfygold

someone is creating RBG group to exploit?

----------


## Hidescore

LF group to exploit RBG rating. 
Just add me in Skype: yeahfuc(delete this)k21

I have 4 accs with 8 chars

----------


## schmiddi

EU-Alli skype:schmiddi3388

----------


## Overdozx

LF 0 to 2200 wintrade EU ally
have 2 accounts ally+horde 
Черный Шрам
skype Timmoncheg

----------


## macsika1988

Every wintrade user gonna be banned soon. Arena Exploitation and Win Trading - Updated - Forums - World of Warcraft I hope the wintrade boosters stops the tradespam too...

----------


## Kizari

> Every wintrade user gonna be banned soon. Arena Exploitation and Win Trading - Updated - Forums - World of Warcraft I hope the wintrade boosters stops the tradespam too...


So.
The maintenance hit, and RBG wintraders didn't get banned.
Only the people who exploited Arenas got touched, and if you read the name of this thread - This is about Rated BGs.

----------


## ZaitsEU

Hey everyone!

Since I've seen that a lot of people are looking for a hoster to do RBG, I've now taken the role as hoster!

I will be doing RBG wintrading on EU Horde pretty much 24/7!

The only thing I require is that you add my skype, and once that is doen you give me the following info:

Server:
Rating:
Accounts:

Just contact my skype: ZaitsEU

----------


## etticsjab123

4 accounts, EU Horde.
Etticsjab1 - on skype!
90 4x
85 4x
80 4x
70 4x

----------


## razvan3l21

1 Acc - 1lvl 90 , EU Alliance 
skype: razvan3l21
can play 24/7
mmr/rating : both around 2.2k
also got 2x 85

----------


## Weebl

EU Alliance Skype Billeeehd

----------


## Frank777999

LF group to exploit RBG rating. 0-2700 

EU Frostwolf 
EU Frostmourne 

both german

----------


## Dizzy1337

1 account Alliance EU Skype: Dizzytwizz

----------


## Randompala1

LF RBG wintrade 0-2.2K, I'm on Stormscale EU (Horde)

PM ME or add my skype

Skype: Evelynkiwi

----------


## acapetra

EU ally
1 acc 2.2mmr
skype kum-wow

----------


## DaggermasterWinterhoof

US ally
1 acc 0 mmr
pm for info

----------


## thelivingx

EU Alliance
1 acc 2200 MMR 2k rating
Skype tliving
Only react on skype.

----------


## attackruby

US Alliance. One account. 0 MMR. Skype = endsinruby or pm me 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## snippetsr

US alliance Frostmourne. skype= Mattpascoe1 0 MMR- 2.2k

----------


## Alearus

Hey guys!

Im going to start a RBG group when i get enough people!

EU-HORDE/ALLIANCE

Add me on skype : Mixinirl

We will only go at night : 00:30 

Thanks!

----------


## patolino171

us Neutral: 2 accs.

addme: [email protected]

Skype: yourementallyretarded

battlettag: herpderp1337

----------


## malkal

removing (10chars)

----------


## Drunkheals

EU 1 account, 3 lvl 90s, all at 0 mmr.
Skype Drunkheals

----------


## cruscaman

EU HORDE
2300 MMR
1700 CR
i knwon the method
1 account 90
skype: chopperman_crushetman
ID: [email protected]

----------


## Trademan

Eu allies: 1x90 with 0 CR , 1x90 with 1.8k CR and HORDE 1x90 with 0 CR. 1 account, inbox me

----------


## Puppen

LF EU ally rbg tonight! pm me

----------


## Phrixlol

LF Horde RBG EU now  :Smile: !
2x 90
2150LR/0LR
much time 
skype: phrixlol123

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## SunnyTheCool

EU - Alliance
2x 90
1600/1500 MMR
Much Time too
Skype: Milan123416

THX!

----------


## reQuorter

edit reason: expired

----------


## Trademan

We should get something organised , allies side !

----------


## SunnyTheCool

> We should get something organised , allies side !


yes, why not?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Watcher

> We should get something organised , allies side !


*You alliance scum deserve death!*

*lok'tar ogar*

----------


## jus2cool4life

then organize it

----------


## Rlz

Has anyone participated in Zaitseu's wintrade grp or is he just fishing for rep on skype? If so i'd happily post screenshot and have him reported

----------


## SunnyTheCool

Some eu-ally players here, who know how we can wintrade? I dont know the exploit very well...

If we find someone, who done this exploit before, we can organize something

Skype: Milan123416

----------


## Trademan

> *You alliance scum deserve death!*
> 
> *lok'tar ogar*


Nah mate , why re horde always so hateful? Cant we all just get along and get some RBG-s rating up? uh

----------


## Phrixlol

> Has anyone participated in Zaitseu's wintrade grp or is he just fishing for rep on skype? If so i'd happily post screenshot and have him reported


Yes, yesterday i was in his Grp. I wanted to rep his post but i dont have any Points  :Wink: 

Good leader anyway!!

----------


## Detestor

Server: Horde EU
Rating: 1950 to 2200
Bracket: RBG
Contact: skype: PM me

----------


## Dizzy1337

Server: Alliance EU
Rating: 0
Bracket: RBG
Contact: Skype : Dizzytwizz

----------


## Phrixlol

We start a RBG Grp now and in the future!
EU Horde only!
We know how it works!

Skype: phrixlol,

pm me at skype with. 
acc:
rating:

hurry up !!  :Wink:

----------


## zorellka

phrixlol name not found in skype

----------


## LordNaomasa

Server: KT--US
Rating: 1000
Accounts: 2

Skype: roguerob1

----------


## FinlayArthur

Awesome RBG, good job mate!  :Smile:

----------


## ZaitsEU

I'm still hosting RBGS! (FOR THE HORDE!)

Since I've seen that a lot of people are looking for a hoster to do RBG, I've now taken the role as hoster!

I will be doing RBG wintrading on EU Horde pretty much 24/7!

The only thing I require is that you add my skype, and once that is doen you give me the following info:

Server:
Rating:
Accounts:

Just contact my skype: ZaitsEU

----------


## Detestor

Trust him, he is the best hoster here




> I'm still hosting RBGS! (FOR THE HORDE!)
> 
> Since I've seen that a lot of people are looking for a hoster to do RBG, I've now taken the role as hoster!
> 
> I will be doing RBG wintrading on EU Horde pretty much 24/7!
> 
> The only thing I require is that you add my skype, and once that is doen you give me the following info:
> 
> Server:
> ...

----------


## Alantell

Mage 2450 *CR* and ~2600 *MMR*
shadoyfrost *SKYPE*

----------


## xenopaz

good host +rep

----------


## Orrchi

CR 2409. MMR 2550+
VovaOrchi SKYPE

----------


## torsar

horde eu skype drashgolr

----------


## tay782

is it possible to do alliance wintrading? and if it is anyone need a holy pala my skype is taylorz1221

----------


## WLDestro

Zaits is a trustworthy host +rep

----------


## ClownOfDead

Contact Zaits if you need high rating  :Smile:

----------


## Devilsdog

US: [US]Looking for Wintrading? POST HERE ONLY!

EU: [EU]Looking for Wintrading? POST HERE ONLY!




> read the title until you understand it!


If you want a group, use one of those threads, the current one is disorganized and full of junk.

----------


## KuRIoS

Asking for rep is not allowed, enjoy -65

----------


## shindaustin

> Asking for rep is not allowed, enjoy -65


Thats not cool! 

Can we get rid of some of these threads on wintrading?

----------


## Sup3rNova

EU Alliance. 2 Accounts, Able to do it for all day.

Skype: Ph.Moreton

----------


## Dranaf

> Hey everyone!
> 
> Since I've seen that a lot of people are looking for a hoster to do RBG, I've now taken the role as hoster!
> 
> I will be doing RBG wintrading on EU Horde pretty much 24/7!
> 
> The only thing I require is that you add my skype, and once that is doen you give me the following info:
> 
> Server:
> ...


Zaits is a very good host, you can trust him!
I was in several of his groups and everything went perfectly. A lot of people were boosted to 2.2k/2.4k within a couple of hours.

I would +rep if I could, but it's not possible with 1 point -.-

----------


## RBGbro

+rep great host

----------


## pm234

is any1 doing this on eu-alliance and not just rep whoring?

----------


## Don Juan

Outland Eu Alliance
lf wintrade
CR -> 0
2 characters
skype -> macymymacy

----------


## Link346

EU Horde / Alliance

RBG Wintrade lvl 90
Have 2450 CR lvl 90 Horde Char - Need weekly conquest cap on this

Also have Alliance lvl 85-89 chars available for wintrade.

PM me on skype ~ Ganjalinkk

----------


## misterzag

Eu Horde
LF Wintrade to 2k2
I have already 2100+ CR
Pm on skype laura.pausini82

----------


## XxkasperxX

US Horde 
1354CR RBGS Wintrade
Skype xxxkazperxxx

----------


## Buzaaa

Server: EU-Blackscar Alliance (rus)
Rating:1700-2200+
Bracket: RBG
Contact: skype - buza1989

----------


## devilrbg

DEUTSCH

Deutsche RBG Trades - 1k+ Tradegames XP

suche Leute für RBG Trades - AB 2,2k - 2,6k MMR

Wann: 01.12.2012 (morgen) ab 20:00 Uhr

EU - Allianz 

1ste Gruppe 2,4k+ am 01.12.

2te Gruppe 2,4k+ nächsten Samstag

Kontakt via Skype: devilrbg

Invite ab 18:00

big Need auf: zweiter Gruppenlead + 2 Leute mit disconnect xp + login xp




ENGLISH	

German RBG Trades - 1k+ Tradegames XP

looking for guys - 2,2k - 2,6k MMR

Date: 1st december (tomorrow) 20 o´clock

EU - Alliacnce

1st grp 2,4k+ on 1st december
2st grp 2,4k+ one week later

contact skype: devilrbg

invite 18:00

important need: second grplead & 2 guys with disconnect / login xp!

----------


## 98camarozzz

LF RBG TRADES ALL WEEKEND

0 CR but willing to grind high as the sky all day/weekend
US-Kil'Jaeden Horde (2 toons, 2 accounts)
US-Alterac Mountains Ally (2 toons, 2 accounts)

Skype name : Mike-beezie

----------


## Weebl

EU - Alliance 

0CR but available all weekend.

Skype Billeeehd

----------


## SunnyTheCool

Going to boost tonight! Only for Eu- Alliance! Add me in skype : Milan123416

----------


## TwinkEu70

Looking ppl who have 2 or more accs with lvl 70s Alliance for 4 wintrading we going + 2.4k ! add luka.split1 skype

----------


## d3zoo

Looking for wintrading now for weekly cap cr2420 EU HORDE
skype f33ling-jumpy

----------


## reQuorter

Going to boost tonight! Only for Eu- Alliance! Add in skype : Milan123416

----------


## Dranaf

Looking for group for weekly cap.
EU-Horde
2400CR
(have a second account with 2250 CR if needed)

skype: dranaf_wow

----------


## devilrbg

EU Alliance - starting wintrade @ 18:00 skype: devilrbg

----------


## lossmi

Server: Stormscale - Horde
Rating: 1665cr
Skype: hammer_ns
Bracket: RBG

----------


## crosik

Anyone wintrading on EU-Horde ? :3

im lf if anyone is making group or sth
skype rodzinaw1

CR: 2100+

----------


## turlututu

lf group rbg for wintrade horde
skype chucknorriswow

----------


## TwinkEu70

Looking ppl with lvl 70s alliance chars one or more accs 4 wintrading doing today !

----------


## jus2cool4life

any US win trading groups going on

----------


## koolguyz

looking for horde wintrade group US

----------


## Rlz

> looking for horde wintrade group US





> any US win trading groups going on





> Looking ppl with lvl 70s alliance chars one or more accs 4 wintrading doing today ! Eu only add skype luka.split1





> Anyone wintrading on EU-Horde ? :3
> 
> im lf if anyone is making group or sth
> skype rodzinaw1
> 
> CR: 2100+





> lf group rbg for wintrade horde
> skype chucknorriswow



This is NOT a LF wintrading group thread. This is REGARDING the exploit. Please refrain from using this thread to look for wintrading teams.

EU - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...here-only.html
US - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...here-only.html

----------


## rousskof

have 2 acc ally Kael'thas -eu pm me your skype

----------


## TwinkEu70

[B]Loooking ppp

----------


## Skulgar

Pm me skype... i've 2 acc 2.4+ cr

----------


## TwinkEu70

Looking lvl 85s horde side only 4 wintrading ! + 2 accs

----------


## Andrwe

Server: EU - [H]Stormscale 1x90 / [A]Sylvanas 1x90
Rating: Arena: [H] 1.9k -> 2.3k and [A] 0 -> 2.2/2.4k 
Bracket: RBG
Contact: andrwe_0 (skype)
Available anytime

----------


## TwinkEu70

looking one lvl 85 horde 4 wintrade EU ! add me

----------


## atila121

LF RBG wintrade Horde, starting once EU servers are back online add me on skype *Dramatic900*, got 5 accounts horde 90
*05/12/2012*

----------


## hotpocket

Server: EU - [A]
Rating: 1750
Bracket: rBG
Contact: nicknameinuse (skype)
Available: mostly anytime

Been there done that so i know how it's goin.
If i signup i won't quit till we reached our goal.

----------


## ZaitsEU

[EU][RBG] LFM EU HORDE RBG WINTRADING!

Since I've seen that a lot of people are looking for a hoster to do RBG, I've now taken the role as hoster!

I will be doing RBG wintrading on EU Horde pretty much 24/7! And so far I've managed to get more then 50 people 2.4k+ 

The only thing I require is that you add my skype, and once that is doen you give me the following info:

Server:
Rating:
Accounts:

I'm also making a special group for people with 2.4k+ that wish to go 2.7k or above for hero of the horde! 

Just contact my skype: ZaitsEU

----------


## manw

Have 3-4 EU Horde accounts for wintrading, PM me

----------


## Andrwe

Server: EU - [H]Stormscale 1x90 / [A]Sylvanas 1x90
Rating: Arena: [H] 1.9k -> 2.3k and [A] 0 -> 2.2/2.4k 
Bracket: RBG
Contact: andrwe_0 (skype)
Available anytime

----------


## beatnological

Character1: EU HORDE 1x90 character with 2.1k rating (would like to go 2.2k)
Character2: EU HORDE Haomarush 1x90 character with 0 rating (would like to go at least 1.7k rating)


Contact: rbgarenadu (skype), online most time of the day

----------


## UnkleBenz

Server EU - Horde
Rating : 2500 cr
Bracket : RBG
Skype: skyline76500

----------


## manw

Have 3-4 EU Horde accounts for wintrading, PM me

----------


## etal

hallo suche Für horde noch 5 mann mit 2 chars für RBG 
skype :maschine3007

----------


## Dudexlol

LF TEAM 2.2k Push!

Horde EU
2k CR
available anytime

skype: serkan-sempai

----------


## Beflapje

Two players looking for a group.

Server: EU - Horde
Players: 2
CR: 1150 and 2400

PST!

----------


## Skill3n

One Player lf wintrade group

Add Shadowelf6 on skype. I got a warrior or add me on real id [email protected]

----------


## devilrbg

LFM for Trade today, whole saturday EU Alliance high MMR/cr skype: devilrbg

----------


## kkthnxbb

Server: Horde EU
Rating: Low MMR
Bracket: RBG
Contact: Skype : Naelynthepriest

Got 2 Horde chars available

----------


## Titansz

Server: Horde EU
Rating: 1 char at 192 cr, 2nd char on 2.5k cr (got 2 accounts so can join with both)
Bracket: RBG
Skype: henri.lebesgue

I've done this multiple times - know how everything works..

----------


## LordeX.de

I have 2 horde chars (level 90) on different eu accounts. Just send me a pm.

----------


## Dantyz

Server: Horde EU.
2 CHARS on different accounts + one another guy. 

MP me fast

----------


## andrey123456

Server: US
2 chars on different accounts.
skype = andrey123456

----------


## Voodzer

Server: EU
Faction: Alliance
2 characters (1500+ and 0 CR)
Skype: voodoololz

I know the drill.
*Edit:* Forgot to mention that I'm available almost 24/7. (with prior notice ofc)

----------


## Skill3n

Server: EU - [H]Shattered Hand 1x90 
Rating: Arena: None ATM 
Bracket: RBG
Contact: Shadowelf6 (skype)
Available anytime

----------


## guyvrouze

Server: EU - [H]Archimonde 1x90
Rating: 1750 atm
Bracket: RBG
Contact: eraizerr ( Skype)
Available anytime

----------


## henraik

Server: EU - Horde
Rating: 2070 atm
Bracket: RBG
Contact: PM me

----------


## mrmeowington

Server: EU - Horde
Rating: 2k atm
Bracket: Rbg
Chars : 4

----------


## andrey123456

Server: US-Alliance
Raiting: 0
Bracket: Rbg
Accounts: 2
Contact: andrey123456 (skype)

----------


## natale0510

Server : EU
Faction : Alliance
1 character ( 1548 cr)
Skype : natale0510

Know the procedure.
Msg me any time since skype is always open.

----------


## Dzale

Server : EU
Faction : Alliance
1 character 2.4k MMR
Skype : luck-dzale(avaible on skype anytime)
Bracket:RBG aswell as arena's

----------


## paco1080

Server: EU - Horde 
Rating: 1720 atm
Bracket: RBG
Contact: Paco1080fouad Skype

----------


## kata90

Server: EU - Alliance
Rating: 2400+mmr
Bracket: RBG
Contact: yinzu11 (skype)

----------


## Hotted

Server: EU - [H] Twisting nether 1x90 
Rating: Arena: None ATM 
Bracket: RBG or Arena
Contact: R43D4Ti0n (skype)

----------


## anrew

Is someone up for RBG right now? Alliance only.

----------


## Xebec46

Server: EU - Alliance
Rating: 1900
Bracket: RBG
Contact: RBG793 (Skype)
Available anytime

----------


## Garxz

Server: EU - Horde
Rating: 2301
Bracket: RBG
Contact: garxzi <- skype

----------


## BlacK_ner0

Server: EU - Horde
Rating: 2377
Bracket: RBG
Contact:myami-inc <- skype

----------


## Vanzann

Server: EU - Horde and Allaince (80-85-90 got all!)
Bracket: RBG
Contact Skype: Guccivanberlo

would like to do some boost today!

----------


## Dybbiz

Ive done this with my guild. worked nice, got still 2200 rating in rtb and all titles ^^

----------


## Hotted

Server: EU - [H] Twisting nether 1x90 
Rating: Arena: None ATM 
Bracket: RBG or Arena
Contact: R43D4Ti0n (skype)
please i need some boost

----------


## spakiy93

Server : EU - [H] Jaedenar 1x90
Rating Arena: No rating
Bracket: 2v2, 3v3, 5v5 or RBG pref rbg
Contact: oleman8
Really want that high warlord title. Would be great if someone could contact me asap

----------


## brip

Server : EU
Faction : Alliance
2 character ( 1800
Skype : imnoninja

----------


## natale0510

Anyone interested in forming a group add me now skype natale0510

----------


## exxit

Anyone else notice that some crack pot keeps posting saying Close thread?

-_- Noob.

----------


## kennythefish

Server: US [H] Thaurissan
Raiting: 
Bracket: 2v2, 3v3, 5v5 and/or RBG
Contact: Skype: kennythefish1
Got 4 accs with level 90

----------


## titor0x

Server: STORMSCALE - EU
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG

Got 2 account 1 at 0 mmr and 1 at 1500

Skype contact - titor0x

----------


## nadox

Server: Kazzak - EU
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
Skype: nadoxq8

got 4 accounts at 0 CRa each account has 2 90s , 8x lvl 90s horde

----------


## djaz

Server : EU Archimonde
Faction : horde
Bracket: RBG
2 character 1900 atm and no rating
Skype : Djazis1

----------


## Arthasz

Server : US Dragonmaw
Faction : horde
Bracket: RBG
1 character 1900
Contact: msg me here for it

----------


## nagarok

Server: Kazzak
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
1 character atm
conatct: Skype = nagarok.wow

----------


## Hermenegild

Server: The Maelstrom
Faction. Ally
Bracket: Rated battleground
I have 2 accounts - 1.9k rating, and 1.8k rating -> looking to get 2.2
Contact: PM

----------


## Fleshripped

Server :Embarrassment: utland 
faction:ally
Bracket:rbg 
i have 2 account 2 90s 
Skype:fleshripped
on my main account i have 2 chars 1850cr

----------


## mothie

Server : Kazzak
Faction : Horde
Bracket RBG
CR: 2,1
Willing to pay in ingame-gold for a boost. Write me a mail on [email protected]. Willing to pay alot considering the small ratingboost.

----------


## kidlvr

Just boosted 10 alliance characters on Outland EU to above 3000 rbg rating. Holla.

----------


## devilrbg

LFM RBG Trading Alliance EU - today - whole saturday - skype: devilrbg

----------


## mothie

90 mage LF boost (at 2,1 already) -Horde
89 Monk LF 85-89 wintrade - horde.
Preferably this weekend.
[email protected]

----------


## Pandazerg

1x lvl90 Alliance or 1x lvl 85 Horde
Server: EU Emberstorm/Glutsturm
Rating: 500
Bracket: RBG 
Contact: PM ME
LF 2200 boost

----------


## ath1496

Sever: Azgalor
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
2 accounts 2 90s
Skype: Frostea.gaming
1870 cr

----------


## grigogr

2 Accounts
2 Characters 
1 x Alliance and 1 x Horde
Both 90
Alliance - EU Sylvanas - (190~ CR) (wants to get boosted)
Horde - EU Genjuros ( 0 CR)
Skype = pinkielol
Bracket = RBG

----------


## Midnightzz

1 Account
3 chars 90
2 x alliance 1x horde
1 alliance 2400 rating EU drek'thar
1 horde 2220 rating EU Wildhammer

Contact : Unintendedz (skype)

ALWAYS AVAILABLE 24/24 7/7

need wintrade

----------


## natale0510

Server: EU - Sylvanas Alliance
Rating: 1700
Bracket: RBG
Contact: natale0510

Can wintrade all weekend... Can go now

----------


## thorkanz

EU
Alliance ; lvl 90 : 1k8cr ; 0cr /// lvl85 1k1 cr
Horde ; lvl90 0cr
Bracket rbg
contact skype : thorkanz

----------


## peter3334

EU
2 Account
Alliance : 3 chars 90 
Raiting : 1-1,5k
Bracket : rbg
contact skype : peterlol (germany)

lf wintrade

----------


## Swagrid

Server : Eredar
Faction : Horde
Bracket RBG
CR: 0

skype chuck.testa35

i pay gold for that boost

----------


## thechazlol

Server: BarthilaS
Fac: Horde
Bracket: RBG, 3s, 5s
CR: 0 
Skype: chazlol

----------


## skxwow

EU - Alliance
English or French
RBG
2 accounts
2k CR / 2K MMR
Skype : skxwow11
available 24/24 7/7

----------


## gagreflex

US - Horde
LFM RBG wintrade. Right now..pushing 2.2k+ for every member
skype: Ragebar

add asap

----------


## thechazlol

skype not found mate

----------


## Synxlol

Hey looking for some boost action.

I got hord and alliance chars.

Skype: Danielhock3

----------


## mothie

Anyone wintrading today ? (sunday eu horde)
90 mage 2,1 cr
89 monk 0 cr
90 druid 0 cr
pm

----------


## blackrot05

Server: US - [H]Area52 1x90
Rating: Arena: None ATM
Bracket: RBG or arena
Contact: Aggronator87 (skype)
Available anytime

----------


## Raulicious

Server: EU - Outland 1x90 ALLIANCE
Rating: NONE
Bracket: RBG or arena
Contact: Rauliciousz (skype)
I'm online all day, err'day.

----------


## Xebec46

Server: EU - Alliance
Rating: 1917 in RBG
Bracket: RBG / Arena
Skype: RBG793
Always available!!

----------


## Swagrid

Server : Eredar
Faction : Horde
Bracket RBG
CR: 0

skype chuck.testa35

i pay gold for that boost
+
now im online

----------


## Binuar

Server: RU - Alliance (2 char both 90 and 4 char 85)
Rating: 1300 cr
Bracket: RBG
Skype: fizzydrink63
LF for wintrade and NOW making group to wintrade(who want - add me in skype)

----------


## pieareround

Server: EU - Horde/Alliance
Rating: 1835 in RBG
Bracket: RBG
Skype: RBG1919
Always available!!
XP: HOTH / 2.3K ARENA

----------


## DarkChas

Server: EU - Alliance - Outland
Rating: 800 cr in RBG with (1.9k mmr last season)
Bracket: RBG 
Skype: DarkChas
Always available!!

----------


## Synxlol

Hey people we are like 9 alliance right now. 

We need some mor people or someone who can lead a hord group.

Skype: Danielhock3

----------


## Swagrid

need 4 more horde now eu

----------


## rockzmodex

someone interessting wintrade 2s with 80 on EU?

Skype: hrothgar62

----------


## Swagrid

Server : Eredar
Faction : Horde
Bracket RBG
CR: 0

skype chuck.testa35

i pay gold for that boost
+
now im online

----------


## grigogr

2 Accounts
2 Characters 
1 x Alliance and 1 x Horde
Both 90
Alliance - EU Sylvanas - (190~ CR) (wants to get boosted)
Horde - EU Genjuros ( 0 CR)
Skype = pinkielol
Bracket = RBG

AVAILABLE NOW and for the next 24 hours non stop

----------


## Nestatrolol

Server : Baelgun (Eu)
Faction : Alliance
Bracket RBG
CR: 0

skype: nestaaaa1

----------


## akrie

Server: EU - Alliance - Neptulon
Rating: 1700 RBG cr , 2k 3s achieve
Bracket: RBG
Skype: chris_1255

----------


## eysteinss

Server: EU have 3 accounts including 1 with 2220cr 2400mmr and some low cr ones
Faction: Mostly alliance, 1 horde tho soon more maybe
bracket: rbg obviously
skype: dodgyrbglol

----------


## weteef

Server: EU - 1 account - 2 chars - (around 1,9k MMR)
Fraction: Alliance
bracket: rbg
skype: Gladinc1

----------


## malkal

removing (10chars)

----------


## JaGD

Server: EU - Dethecus 1x90 Horde
Rating: NONE
Bracket: RBG or arena
Contact: jakob9580 (skype)
I'm online all day !

----------


## thechazlol

Is anyone actually going to use these contacts?

----------


## Swagrid

have tried it today but only 17 from alliance

----------


## thechazlol

is that US or? I am keen to join a group but it appears there arent any on US horde

----------


## ath1496

US Horde group forming tonight if I can get enough people to add me. Request Frostea.gaming and be available.

----------


## Swagrid

sorry we are eu

----------


## Halaev

Add Letsgohigh on skype if you guys are going to try this.
I'm horde on eu, got a couple of chars!

----------


## spakiy93

Server : EU - [H] Jaedenar 1x90
Rating : No rating
Bracket:RBG
Contact: oleman8
Really want that high warlord title. Would be great if someone could add me for group
Online all day.

----------


## khobold

Server: US - (Ally or Horde) (two accounts)

----------


## ancixd

EU :server Outland Ally
skype name anci.xd1
have 4 charters 
ratings betwen 1700-2100

----------


## Blazeshift

EU: Ravencrest ALLY(EU)
skype : funnx1337
got 2 chars | 1 char @ 1800 1 char @ 0 , on seperate accounts

----------


## Frankenberg

Bracket: RBG
Server: EU Horde
Skype: PM for skype
1 account: 2 characters - 1 with 1800 rating and 1 with 0.

----------


## Raulicious

Bracket: RBG
Server: EU Alliance Outland
Skype: Rauliciousz
1 character with 0 CR.

----------


## thechazlol

So has anyone from US got a group running?

----------


## Drunkheals

Want to join RBG team
Bracket: RBG
Server: EU Alliance Auchindoun
Skype: Drunkheals
3 character with 0 CR. on 1 account and 1 character with 0 CR on another account

----------


## khobold

> So has anyone from US got a group running?


I have same question  :Wink:

----------


## luchenko

Server: EU - Uldum
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
Skype: luchenko84
2 accounts (3 level 90 horde characters). Available all day.

----------


## SANERMYLV

server: us-illidan
faction: horde
bracket: RBG
skype: dingcrab1

----------


## Halaev

LFM HORDE WINTRADING! Going tonight if we get enough people online! Add Letsgohigh on skype!

----------


## thelivingx

EU-Alliance.
2.2k cr 2.2k mmr
1 char 90
skype: tliving

----------


## Halaev

WE STILL NEED PEOPLE! And we're on EU! LETSGOHIGH on skype!

----------


## Skill3n

> WE STILL NEED PEOPLE! And we're on EU! LETSGOHIGH on skype!


Accept skype request then

----------


## thechazlol

Looking for alliance/horde US - add skype chazlol.

----------


## ath1496

Still recruiting for tonights US Rbgs! Add frostea.gaming to skype!! We have about 5, and need 20. Add me!

----------


## Swagrid

Server : Eredar EU
Faction : Horde
Bracket RBG
CR: 0

skype chuck.testa35

i pay gold for that boost
+
now im online

----------


## F0rte

Server: Kazzak EU
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 0

Skype: F0rtidi

----------


## crzyballr

Server : Frostmourne USFaction : AllyCR ; 1.9 and 0 2 accounts. Skype ; Komatmebro

----------


## khobold

Anyone forming groups today?

----------


## Binuar

Exclusive suggestion!!!
Only 40euro for 2200 rating(Today and tomorrow!)
Only 60euro for 2400 rating
And 100euro for 3000+
skype fizzydrink63 (Hurry up!!!)

----------


## Swagrid

We now form two groups for the horde group add my on skype chuck.testa35



for alliance ad vynaisonfire

----------


## Neroxoxo

Add me on Skype for the Alliance Group. vynaisonfire 
Wanna start soon!
chuck.testa35 for horde. Still need a Russian Alliance guy

----------


## Swagrid

Looking for 1 russian alliance

----------


## Halaev

NEED 1 RUSSIAN ALLIANCE FROM Вихрь -battlegroup. ADD LETSGOHIGH ON SKYPE

----------


## andrey123456

LF RBG 
ALIANCE
2 ACCS, 1 with 1300 cr other 0

----------


## RbgBooster

Hey guys,

I also Add chuck.testa35
But i think am a bit too late for his Group  :Big Grin: 

Sooooo if he dont create an another group this post will be your Invite to Create a RbgBoot group withme....No Payments !!

Add me Patrick.Lalelu

[HORDE] EU only

Hope we can start soon  :Wink:

----------


## Halaev

Need one russian alliance for win trading RIGHT NOW! Hopefully from Вихрь -BG , but not necessary. Add letsgohigh on skype, we will tell everything you need to know in your language if needed. 
LETSGOHIGH on skype!

----------


## andrey123456

LF RBG 
ALIANCE
2 ACCS, 1 with 1300 cr other 0

----------


## Swagrid

need russian alliance now

----------


## jus2cool4life

any us rbg group?

----------


## skiesaregrey

Server: US
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 0 and 2k+

Skype: lezbr0

Anyone forming groups today?

----------


## Swagrid

need more horde ppl wintrade now

----------


## mlg4ever

Server: US
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 1877 and 2.1k+

Skype: ryan.dunn.lives

----------


## F0rte

Server: Kazzak EU
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 0

Skype: F0rtidi

----------


## demonlee23

Server: US
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 2100 and 0

Skype: krutojparen.11

----------


## sobek15

Server: EU
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 1800

Skype: sobek154

----------


## reQuorter

edit reason: expired

----------


## matupa

Server: US
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 1100
Skype: melissahoneyxd

please add!

----------


## mcnulty

Server : EU , 4 account
Faction : Horde
Brackt : RBG
CR : 0
Skype : mcnulty666

----------


## calibra88

Server : EU , 2 Account
Faction : Horde
Brackt : RBG
CR : 0
Skype : dahorst88

plz add me !!

----------


## jontebb

Server: EU - Shattered Hand
Faction: Horde
Brackt: RBG
CR: 0
Skype: Jontezz

Add me on skype and we can talk some more for upcoming win trades!

Sincerely,
BirkZ

----------


## F0rte

Server: EU
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 0
Skype: F0rtidi

Available all night

----------


## zorellka

Server: EU - Stormscale + RU serv's
Faction: Horde
Brackt: RBG
CR: *2730+*, and 2 chars with + 0 CR
Skype: zorellka

----------


## Cry

Server: EU
Faction: Alliance
Bracket: RBG
CR:576
Skype: kimholland1989

----------


## Swagrid

Server : Eredar EU
Faction : Horde
Bracket RBG
CR: 0

skype chuck.testa35

i pay gold for that boost
+
now im online

----------


## noxiboxifoxi

--------------

----------


## Wintrader

I have been doing shitloads of wintrade, but I have never understood why the quers have to be dead? Whats the reason for that?

----------


## dontasksmiles

US
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 1940

PM Me

----------


## Muhammad.R1

EU
Faction : Ally
Bracket: RBG
CR: 0

PM me

----------


## Bankaipewpew

EU
Faction : Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 0

Skype : bankaipewpew

----------


## skanky1

You know another way to have a higher rating? BE GOOD. Pathetic people are so bad that they need to cheat to get a higher rating..

----------


## Naturepain

2x Chars Horde Eu - 1970 CR and 2040 CR - Same Account! Pls W/ME and i give you my battletag.

EU
Faction : Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 1970-2040

----------


## InfamousRag3

> You know another way to have a higher rating? BE GOOD. Pathetic people are so bad that they need to cheat to get a higher rating..


No offence but you, yourself are on a website which is specifically evolved around exploiting.

Just because people look at easier ways of getting achievements it doesn't necessarily make them 'pathetic' nor does it define skill of gameplay. It just show a slight hint of impatients. But in the end of it, they too have paid for this game. Just like you. And it is the responsibility of Blizzard to reset the MMR which would initially stop this.

All that i ask is for you to rethink before you post.

 :Smile: 

Have a nice day

----------


## andrey123456

US
Faction: Aliance
Bracket: RBG
CR: 1300 and 0 (2 accounts)

Skype: andrey123456 or whisper.

----------


## wombatcity

US
Horde
CR:1750 and 1817 (2 accts)
skype: rehearsed (from nj)

----------


## Swagrid

Server : Eredar EU
Faction : Horde
Bracket RBG
CR: 0

skype chuck.testa35

----------


## snippetsr

Server : frostmourne US
Faction : Alliance
Bracket : RBG
CR : 1000. need 2200+

Skype : Mattpascoe1

multiple accts.

----------


## guyvrouze

server: EU
faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR:1900
skype: eraizerr
one account
available anytime

----------


## Hodenjoe

server: EU
faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 2460
skype: hodenjoe666 

lf cap weekly ! 
can also bring more highrated chars / ppl to make it happen  :Wink:

----------


## Dnns

Server : EU ,
Faction : Alliance
Brackt : RBG
CR : 0 & 1800 Rating 
Skype : Dnnsdz

Can play all night!

----------


## Raulicious

Server : EU ,
Faction : Alliance
RBG
CR : 576
Skype : Rauliciousz

----------


## Znox

Server: EU - Ravencrest
Faction: Alliance
CR: 0
Skype: noxz88
GMT +1

Got time all night & all day tomorrow

----------


## protech1

Bracket: RBG
Server: EU Stormscale horde 
Skype:raflat1
cr:1000

----------


## wobadej123

Server EU - Al akir
Faction - Horde 
CR - 0
Skype: ayubispliffy
GMT +1

pretty much online 24/7

----------


## khobold

Anyone forming groups today?

----------


## qotsa

Trying to start a US Horde group tonight or tomorrow - add defectiveclown on skype and indicate ownedcore / us horde wintrade in your request.

----------


## Skaarlaw

does it still work lol?

----------


## Swagrid

Server : Eredar EU
Faction : Horde
Bracket RBG
CR: 0

skype chuck.testa35

----------


## kitelooper

Server: Genjuros EU - Horde
Rating: 1.7 cr
Bracket: Rbg
Contact:skype-kitelooper

----------


## Bounty182

Server: Archimonde EU - Horde
Rating: 1950 cr
Bracket: Rbg
Contact:skype bounty2411

----------


## Nazdk

Server: US - Horde
Rating: 2250 CR
Bracket: Rbg
Contact: Skype: paypalxlan

----------


## protech1

Eu
stormscale horde
cr 1000
skype:raflat1

----------


## protech1

lfm eu horde/need assistment im not the best at it
skype :raflat1

----------


## protech1

okay lf 10 allys

8 hordes!
ADD: raflat1 on skype !

----------


## mcocattery

Server: ALLY EU
Rating: 2370 CR 2500+ MMR
Bracket: Rbg
Contact: Skype: karoldj1983

----------


## andrey123456

US-Aliance
Raiting: 1650
Accounts 2
Contact: skype - andrey123456

----------


## allmmost

US-Alliance
Rating: 1800 and 0 cr
Accounts: 2
Contact: Skype - thnking

----------


## Havocaveli

EU Horde
Rating : 0
Skype : Havocaveli187 

Add me  :Smile:

----------


## genzorg

EU-Aliance
Raiting: 1800cr + 0cr
Accounts 2
Contact: skype - mrcreeleu

----------


## renzio

anyone got a group going for US-Alliance? PM me if so. have multiple accounts

----------


## Onespee

us alliance
rating-0
skype: kristopher.randolph
can get mutiple people to do it with me (atleast 3 more)

----------


## acapetra

Server : EU-Outland - alliance
Rating : 2.3 cr/mmr
Bracket : RBG
Contact : Skype : kum-wow

----------


## Swagrid

Server : Eredar EU
Faction : Horde
Bracket RBG
CR: 0

skype chuck.testa35

----------


## psaumelol

EU Horde
Rbg, CR 192
Skype : psaumelol

----------


## snippetsr

Lf Group now Alliance US 90 1900CR
Skype Snippetsr

----------


## Mionelol

EU Horde
rbg / cr 1800+
skype : ishadyes

----------


## andrey123456

US-Aliance
Raiting: 1650, 0
Accounts 2
Contact: skype - andrey123456

----------


## andrey123456

US-Aliance
Raiting: 1650
Accounts 2
Contact: skype - kmatt132

----------


## beatnological

EU-HORDE
Raiting: 2.1k CR and 0 CR
Accounts: 1, but two characters
Contact: skype - rbgarenadu

Gonna be online whole night and can play whole night. Contact me via skype.

----------


## jqWAD

If anyone are attempting to get a team for wintrading on eu horde, let me know.
Me and a few other from my guild, are open for it  :Big Grin: 
Bracket: RBG/level 90

----------


## psaumelol

Let me know too. I'm gonna be here all week.

Eu horde
Skype : psaumelol
CR : 192

----------


## Rappelleh

Bracket: EU/RBG
Level: 90
Char: Warlock
Current rating: 2050 - Need 2.2k

pm me for real id/skype

----------


## Cheddarx

LFM Horde RBG Wintrading on EU. Lvl 80-84 and 85-89! This will ensure a 99% queue ratio!
Add Pvpcarry @ Skype

----------


## Mokaister

Lf ally rbg /90 warrior/ current rating 1.5k want 2.4k for title!
Eu

----------


## Skaarlaw

US. 2300 cr. 2500 mmr.
pedrotorressuv on skype
can run multiple accounts

----------


## Naulii

Gtfo, play fair.

----------


## Cheddarx

LFM Horde RBG Wintrading on EU. Lvl 85-89! This will ensure a 99% queue ratio!
Add Pvpcarry @ Skype

----------


## Cheddarx

LFM Horde RBG Wintrading on EU. Lvl 85-89! This will ensure a 99% queue ratio!
Add Pvpcarry @ Skype

----------


## qotsa

LF More players for 2am CST - US HORDE TONIGHT.

Had success earlier this afternoon. Add defectiveclown to skype - indicate "us horde wintrade" current cr / mmr and number of accounts.

----------


## dragonmaster

LFM Starting with low rated players eu ally/horde so we can build a rbg boost team to boost further then 2500
add worldbeat85 on skype

----------


## Naulii

Dafuq play fair noobs...

----------


## ShiBBYfoxN

Horde, cr= 500, EU

pm me for skype and invite please

----------


## SynopsiS

-us
-horde
-cr 1600 
-contact me to get real id

----------


## MCallister

finally!
Been looking for a way to wintrade effectively for ages.

----------


## xyNoPoLi

Hi i am looking to win trade in rbg.

Current rating is about 900ish
i am eu alliance

----------


## Swagrid

Server : Eredar EU
Faction : Horde
Bracket RBG
CR: 0

skype chuck.testa35

----------


## letsdoit201299

US-HORDE
Server: Mal'Ganis
Rating: 2339 CR / 1650 CR
Bracket: RBG
Contact: letsdoit201299 on Skype

----------


## Dnns

EU-Alliance
Rating: 1800 CR / 0 CR
Bracket: RBG
Contact: Dnnsdz (Skype)

Can bring a friend too! Add me.

----------


## Razzaxius

EU-Alliance
Rating: 1500 CR
Bracket: RBG
Contact: Foxusfox (skype)
Can bring a friend

----------


## SANERMYLV

us horde illidan
192 cr 
skype: dingcrab1

----------


## khobold

Anyone forming group on US-Horde?

----------


## letsdoit201299

> Anyone forming group on US-Horde?


don't think so but if you find one add me :P

US-HORDE
Server: Mal'Ganis
Rating: 2339 CR / 1650 CR
Bracket: RBG
Contact: letsdoit201299 on Skype

----------


## Cheddarx

LFM Horde RBG Wintrading on EU. Lvl 85-89! This will ensure a 99% queue ratio!
Add Pvpcarry @ Skype

----------


## zorellka

EU-HORDE
Server: RU
Rating: 2730+ CR / 192 CR
Bracket: RBG
Contact: zion_indahouse on Skype

----------


## Kizari

Guys, instead of LF groups in here, there's 2 threads for that:

For US: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...here-only.html

For EU: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...here-only.html

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

I got 2 accs, one with 400 Cr and one with 0 
got a friend 400 Cr
Server: Tarren mill (EU, Horde)
Rating: 0-400
Bracket: RBG
Contact: jeppeandreasson (skype)

----------


## mouse18

Server: US Tich- Alliance
Rating: CR- 767
Bracket: RBG's
Contact: Skype- eli.benatar

----------


## LotsOfWinning

Server: US - Korgath Alliance
Rating: CR- 1603
Bracket: RBG's
Contact: Skype - LotsOfWinning

----------


## SokkII

Hey if anyone wanna RBG wintrade on eu, feel free to pm me.

My stats - 

CR: 800~
Faction: Horde

----------


## devilrbg

LFM 85-89 EU alliance Win trades today!!! skype: devilrbg

----------


## Naulii

what is love?

----------


## Naulii

whats up yo

----------


## JacKCroT

> TODAY 23.00 PM we will Wintrade at 90 (EU - HORDE) 
> You only need 1 Char.
> 
> Please have TIME.
> 
> ADD; 
> Chronicle#2977
> Skype: Nauliiee


Yo, im gonna add you!  :Smile:

----------


## RedWarShwaW

Naulii

accepted me on realid please!

----------


## Naulii

Dont got any Request. Please add again.

Real ID: [email protected]
B-TAG: Chronicle#2977

----------


## acapetra

EU - ALLIANCE
Server: Outland
Rating: 2300cr
Bracket: RBG
Contact: skype kum-wow

----------


## pavik

EU - ALLIANCE
Server: Outland
Rating: 1900 cr
Bracket: RBG
Contact: skype dahliz84 got all night long!!!!!!!

----------


## HordeWarrior147

EU - Horde
600 CR
Skype: hordewarrior147

----------


## Sylic

WE ARE 2 PEOPLE! WITH NO LIFE  :Smile: 

EU - ALLIANCE
Server: Sylvanas
Rating: 0 cr (Highest ever 1600)
Bracket: RBG
Contact: sylicx on Skype.

Lets get those Conquestpoints (we also have mic)

----------


## moskito

EU - Alliance
Server: Auchindoun
Rating: 1500 cr
Bracket: RBG
Contact: PM  :Smile: 

Can play all night.

----------


## letsdoit201299

US-HORDE
Server: Mal'Ganis
Rating: 2388 CR / 1650 CR
Bracket: RBG
Contact: letsdoit201299 on Skype

Im ready to go whenever, just add me.

----------


## prodftw

US-HORDE
Server: Ner'Zhul
ProdFTW#1220

Always looking for RBG games. Add me  :Big Grin:

----------


## HordeWarrior147

EU-Horde
600 CR
Skype: hordewarrior147
Got plenty of time.

----------


## rbgwin123

EU-HORDE
Rating: 1500
Bracket: RBG
Contact: skype rbgwin123

----------


## Kramp35k

Server: US
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 1820

Skype: Kramp35k

CAN PLAY ANY TIME, HAVE FRIENDS WHO ARE INTERESTED WITH 2K+ TOONS LET ME KNOW ADD ME TO SKYPE ASSEMBLE A TEAM!

----------


## faststi

Server: US
Faction: Horde
Bracket: RBG
CR: 2350/2250/2201

Skype: faststi27

3 toons all over 2200cr can get friends around 2300 2400 cr!! hit me up

----------


## Sigmatism

US - Horde
Rating: 0
Bracket: RBG
Contact: skype JustinsWingless or Wingless#1601 ingame

----------


## devilrbg

LFM Wintrading EU Alliance - 85-89 - going for 2.6k+ skype: devilrbg

----------


## rbgmuch

EU-HORDE
Rating: 1963
Bracket: RBG
Contact: skype mikemccoy2

Can play anyday and anytime for the coming 2 weeks!!! would like to get to 2.2k

----------


## NidoM

EU
2153 - Please just need help with 1 wintrade win. PM ME if you wanna do it today
Horde

----------


## Swagrid

Server : Eredar EU
Faction : Horde
Bracket RBG
CR: 0

skype chuck.testa35

looking for 85+ or 90

----------


## Naulii

no i dont like meackos

----------


## rbgeu

Server : EU
Faction : Aliance
1. account 2230+lr and 2. account 0lr

Surce4wintrade 

Add Skype: haraldjaritz (Austria)

----------


## JacruLAA

US
Allyiance
1976 Current rating
pm me battletag.

----------


## Dranaf

EU-Horde
Rating: 2300
Contact: dranaf_wow (skype)

LF weekly cap group (or for more). 
Rating doesn't matter, I only need weekly cap and maybe wins for achievement.

----------


## QuQu123

EU-Horde-Kazzak
2479 - really wanna try to get hero of horde i got good experience in wintrading
so pm me if wanna go!

----------


## XaharA

horde group starting in few mins
3 spots open
This is europe
going 1500 -> 2.2k

pm me battletag or realid

----------


## acapetra

EU - alliance
RBG 2.3 cr
skype kum-wow
can play all evening

----------


## Mojijito

eu > Alliance 
Current rating 1832 > want T2 gear
tag djgc#2743

----------


## Loula

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## praggers1124

> EU alliance 
> CR 1569 
> LF 2.2k t2 gear 
> skype: loulasimo1


My skype contact : praggers124
we are boosting tomorrow around 20:00 server time
will cost 120k gold (we take gold on any realm)

----------


## Marvelous

EU Horde
CR 1500'sh (not sure. last time i did rbgs was 3 seasons ago)
1 account

PM here

----------


## shrekakias

EU HORDE
CR 1900 around 
1 account
PM here
need to go 2,2k

----------


## F0rte

EU Horde
CR 0
Skype: f0rtidi

----------


## thelivingx

Alliance - EU 
1char 2.2k CR and 2.3k mmr 
Looking for simple 2.4k Wintrade easy 2.4k
Add skype only : tliving

----------


## TSBowsta

Alliance - US
1200 CR
LF 2.4k wintrade have multiple accounts with multiple 90's
Skype: giliarath

----------


## M0rrow

Skype: goblin00000000
Wintrading by "LEGENDARY RUSSIAN METHOD" (btw no one on this forum knows how to do)
You'll need to pay to get rating.
Good luck  :Wink:

----------


## Nazdk

US - Horda
CR: 2430
skype: paypalxlan

LF CAP POINTS.

----------


## autobotsgo

US Horde
1985cr
LF 2200
PM

----------


## kaiovisk

US - Horde
CR: 2085
LF 2200 and then cap points
skype: rbg2200

----------


## Mukesha

EU - Horde
CR: 1879
LF 2.2k for T2 - then weekly games and keep going till hero maybe
skype: Mukesha

----------


## Daichid3

EU - Ally
CR: 1500 
Wanting T2 so bad.. Always gets stuck on 2k - 2.1k in arena, so now i started rbg
please pm me

----------


## Swagrid

Server : Eredar EU
Faction : Horde
Bracket RBG
CR: 0

skype chuck.testa35

looking for 85+ or 90

----------


## Hellclown

Server: EU Horde
Rating: 0
Bracket RBG 85 or 90
skype: silentshadow1337

i can offer 2,4k ally (85)

----------


## thet2man

Server: EU ally
Rating: 1700
Bracket RBG 90
Need t2 so badly, LF 2.2k
skype: therbgone

----------


## Saari1585

Server: US Ally
Rating: 0-500
Bracket RBG
skype: kronie253

Fresh toon looking to gear it out. Hit me up on skype so we can get a group running. Looking for 2400 ultimately for that 3600 weekly cap.

----------


## Swagrid

looking for a tradegreoup today (horde 85/90)


cr0

skype chuck.testa35

----------


## dbsalinas89

teh fail zomg

----------


## moskito

EU Alliance. 90, 1500cr! Can play all night  :Smile:

----------


## Naulii

cool story my freezer

----------


## rbgeu

Server : EU
Faction : Aliance
1. account 2230+lr and 2. account 0lr

Surce4wintrade 

Add Skype: haraldjaritz (Austria)

----------


## undeaduless

Server: EU Eredar
Faction : Horde
Got a level 90 Paladin 1,9 cr 
looking for Wintrade NOW 
Time i got ~open end! 
add me in wow: Jadelesz#2214

----------


## zoidberg891

There is a dedicated thread to find a win-trade group, check out WoW PvP & Battlegrounds to find the correct win-trading threads for US and EU.

----------


## thelivingx

Alliance - EU
1char 2.2k CR and 2.3k mmr
Looking for simple 2.4k Wintrade easy 2.4k
Add skype only : tliving

----------


## Frankenberg

1 Char with 1800, 1 with 0 - can potentially bring multiple of 0 CRs.
Bracket: RBG
Server: EU Horde
Skype: PM for skype

----------


## xape

1750 CR rbg
EU Horde
Skype: Xape_x

----------


## cannabisxl

Server: Stormscale
Rating: 0
Bracket: RBG
Contact: skype: warriorready

Got 3 90's

----------


## Swagrid

looking for a tradegreoup today (horde 85/90)


cr0

skype chuck.testa35

----------


## Naulii

no boostging here

----------


## ptuch

eu-horde
today
cr : 0 
skype: freehealjob

----------


## DarkChas

Since i have been looking to boost my level 90 To 2.4k+ and failed to do so. i did it on a level 85 to see how the queue system works and believe i finally got the hang of it.

Im looking to Farm a group tomorrow Around 11pm.
Friday 11pm 28th 2012

Alliance x 8 More players
Horde x 10 More players

Skype : Darkchasrbg.
(You Must have more then 1k CR+ to try this. Need a few people with 2.5k CR aswell.)

Once you have added me, Please Post your Battletag + Faction and your CR. (if your CR is lower then 1k you will be placed on another list) So try and farm your CR today, i seen tons of RBG low cr running on outland today.

----------


## rbgeu

Server : EU
Faction : Alliance
1. account 2230+lr and 2. account 0lr

Looking4wintrade (2400+)

Add Skype: haraldjaritz (Austria)

----------


## xape

1700 CR 
Horde
EU
SKype: xape_x

Today

----------


## Neroxoxo

Looking for some guys with 2.2k cr + for today. add me on Skype: vynaisonfire

----------


## SKODGEDEN

> Looking for some guys with 2.2k cr + for today. add me on Skype: vynaisonfire


i added you  :Smile: 
We are 4 ppl, with 2.2k - 2.3k. We wanna go to 2.7k asap.

----------


## Minicow

1x 1600 CR 
1x 1500
2x Horde 
EU
SKype: max-mmm
( 2 account)

----------


## thet2man

Server : EU
Faction : Alliance
CR: 1700

Looking for 2.2k boost , add me on skype : therbgone

----------


## Deathfull

.....sadasd.....

----------


## JustRBGs

Skype: rhvlak
Horde, 1700 CR, 
LFG aiming for 2.4k or something, got LOTS of time  :Smile:

----------


## kempachirules

skype name:

----------


## mgahla

Skype name: Klausedelic

Alliance, 0 cr.

LF Boosting grps.

----------


## tuabinda

skype: Hugyouu
horde 1.8k CR
lf grp

----------


## F0rte

Horde
CR: 0
Skype: f0rtidi

can play whenever

----------


## xape

Horde
1700 CR
Skype: Xape_x
Can play whole night

----------


## Atraille

................

----------


## Sixpence

US 
Alliance 1950 CR
Horde alt - 1670 CR
skype: sevenpences

----------


## Bakdoor

US
Alliance
CR: 1000
Skype: oconcep

Will provide a generous monetary compensation to anyone who can get me to 2200.

----------


## eternalmox

EU
Horde
CR: 2k-2.4k
Skype: eternalmox

Got 4 accounts with 6 90s

Got 3 accounts with 2k+ and 1 with 2.4k +

----------


## friggo

EU Alliance
LvL 90
CR 1320

Need Boost to 2200
can play evrytime

skype: lfgboost

----------


## robcat93

US 
Horde 
CR: 1866
skype: Havocz- 

looking to get boosted around 2200, also if anyone doing one now call me asap.

----------


## Soire

Server: Eu
Faction: Horde 
Rating:cr 1750 aim 2200 or more 
Bracket: RBG
Skype Soire123

----------


## Jasonn7

US
Alliance
CR: 0
Skype: jasoncottonjason

Looking to get 2200 in RBGs with a wintrading group.

----------


## mcotton92

US
Alliance
CR: 0
skype: mcotton1992

Looking for 2200 RBGs with wintrading

----------


## mightywizard

US 
HORDE 
CR 1K
Skype: Headshottt2

looking for 2200 rbgs

----------


## robcat93

US
Horde
CR 1866
Skype: Havocz-

LF 2200+, Asap, 1k gold to each person on the team i'm on.

----------


## Kbe

*LFM/LFG RBG Win Trading!*

EU
Alliance
CR: 0
Skype: kbe.wintrade

Several friends are willing to join me as well, just need to construct a group with people who are able to follow instructions.

----------


## Pauline544

Well I have done this, it does not seem to matter as long the que time is high, I have had a 1700 team que into a 2.5k team with 7min que time

----------


## SANERMYLV

us horde illidan
192cr
skype: dingcrab1

----------


## phenomfrenzy

US Alliance 
CR: 768
skype: rbgphenomenon

LF 2200, will stay in group for however long people want to keep going.

----------


## rbgeu

Server : EU
Faction : Alliance
1. account 2230+lr and 2. account 0lr

Looking4wintrade (2400+)

Add Skype: haraldjaritz (Austria)

----------


## F0rte

EU Horde
Skype: F0rtidi
CR: 0

----------


## simeonch

EU Alliance
85-89 Bracket
192 cr aiming at 2.2+
PM for skype/battletag

----------


## wombatcity

US Horde
2 accts 1750 1820
skype-rehearsed (nj)

----------


## SANERMYLV

US horde illidan cr:192
skype: dingcrab1

----------


## hollywuud

US Horde Firetree
90 Bracket
Skype: joseph.limback

LF low CR games, and willing to buy a boost to 2.4k+.

----------


## coolspirit23

US alliance
90 bracket

skype: annihilatorr23

2 character between 1940 CR - 1980 CR

can help with games and stuff  :Wink:

----------


## friggo

Any boosting today?????????

----------


## needrbgboostEU

EU Alliance
LvL 90
CR 1300

Need Boost to 2200

can play as long as you want to

skype: lfgboost

----------


## redda93400

Hello.

Eu Horde
LvL 90
CR 576

Need Boost to 2200+

i want go to 2200+ plz because I want hf and r2 plz.

Skype : k1lin3 

Contact me via skype for my batletag.

----------


## zitNik

Hello.

Eu Horde
LvL 90
CR 955

Need Boost to 2200+

i want go to 2200+ plz because I want hf and r2 plz.

Skype : lionsrawr-wow

Contact me via skype for my batletag.

----------


## luchenko

EU Horde
2 accounts 
CR: 1600

Need to boost to 2200+
Skype: luchenko84

----------


## JustRBGs

EU Horde
CR: 1700

Still need an boost to 2.2k+/hero

----------


## Neroxoxo

Needing 5 more Horde with 2.2k cr for a 2.4k+ Boost today! Add me on Skype: vynaisonfire

----------


## bghero2012

US Alliance
CR 1800

Skype - bghero2012

LF 2200+

add me on skype for battletag.

----------


## Soire

Server: Eu
Faction: Horde 
Rating:cr 1750 aim 2200 or more 
Bracket: RBG
Skype Soire123

----------


## PeeBeez

LFM for US Alliance Level 85-89 Win-Trading 
Need a few more!
Will Start when we have enough people!
Add me on skype! 
Skype: peebeez
*Come get your achieves and Elite Gear!!!*

----------


## Skill3n

EU
LFM FOR ALLIANCE WINTRADING
Be 85-89.
Have time.
Be patient.
Listen.

Add Shadowelf6 on skype or my battletag Mindful#2496 Thank you. Starting when we get enough players

Starting 22:00 gmt +1
NEED more players !!! add me quick

----------


## Neroxoxo

Looking for 2 alli and 3 horde with 2.2k+ cr for 11pm trade. add me on skype: vynaisonfire

----------


## JustRBGs

Cmon take 1 horde with 1700 CR  :Wink:  been looking on thsi forum for a win trader for a week now.
Skype: rhvlak

----------


## Swagrid

LFM wintrade eu (alliance) cr2k+ add on skype darkchasrbg

----------


## gothicemo

Server: US
Faction: Horde 
Rating: Cr 700 aim 2200 or more 
Bracket: RBG 90's
Skype: eschwags

----------


## dakzor

Server: EU
Faction: Ally
Rating: 2k CR
Bracker: RBG 90's
Aim: 2200+
Preffer win trade group with around 2k CR for fast rating.
Just send me PM here with your skype or real id if you need me, ty.

----------


## rbgeu

Server : EU
Faction : Alliance
1. account 2350+lr and 2. account 0lr

Looking4wintrade (2400+)

Add Skype: haraldjaritz (Austria)

----------


## C1ph3r

Server: US
Faction: Alliance
Rating: Cr 1678 aim 2200+
Bracket: RBG 90's

----------


## phenomfrenzy

US-Alliance
CR: 768 aim: 2200+
90 RBG bracket
skype: rbgphenomenon

add me if there are any groups going! available anytime for as long as needed

----------


## TSBowsta

US Alliance
CR 2455
90 RBGs
Skype: giliarath

----------


## sector69

Server: US
Faction: Horde
Rating: Cr 384 aim 2200+
Bracket: RBG 90's
Skype: bochinch

----------


## Nakaruda

Server: US
Faction: Alliance
Rating: Cr 1550 aim 2200+
Skype: Nakaruda

I have char to win/lose! please add me on skype and GO!

----------


## Onespee

if anyone is still looking for peeps
alliance us
skype-kristopher.randolph
can get atleast 2 other people to queue with me aswell!

----------


## muffyo

Horde-US
Skype - muffyo
CR 1900
Looking for 2200 and above!

----------


## Soire

Server: Eu
Faction: Horde 
Rating:cr 1750 aim 2200 or more 
Bracket: RBG
Skype Soire123


have other account to losssssss

----------


## larinite

EU - Ally - Can do 90 and 85-89 Bracket, no CR atm, have patience a brain and time to waste, can also do 85-89 as horde EU. Add battletag schnitzel#2180 skype: emokidzz - I know up to 4-5 people that will queue aswell.

----------


## speeedhack

EU - ALLY - Got 90 dk with no cr on character currently but like larinite i have a brain and time to waste so invite me. Battletag = Ronac#2463 and skype= Jakeholcroft11 i also have a few friends who are willing to queue up with us

----------


## Mugy

EU-ALLY/HORDE (could change faction), got 2 90 characters, 1900 and 1100cr, i've lot of time to spend
Skype: foumandshou

----------


## Darkmanda

lf Allianz rbg wintrade level 90 (german) skype : Darkn1ce

----------


## eysteinss

alliance/horde eu multiple 85s and 90s cr from 0-2200+, 3 accounts
skype: gunnar.eysteinsson

----------


## sponzo

Eu

Alliance 85-89 
Horde 85-89 have 1700
can bring 7-8 more 

add skype luka.split1

----------


## SANERMYLV

US horde illidan
cr: 192
skype: dingcrab1

----------


## Wintrader

Hello guys. I'm a man whose constantly doing RBG wintrade on horde side! If have MINIUM of 2000 CR you can add me in skype! I do games normally at mornings and usually over 90% of the ques are safe! If you wanna in, add me:

Skype name: emil.willberg (Zimbabwe, neekerilandia)
WRITE IN CHAT BOX!! "RBG <and cr in here>" or I don't accept

Low CR people might hate to remember me with a seriously little donation, since we are over 150 people and ofc I take high MMR people over low MMR.

I apologise for fail ques that might come, but its xmas vacations going on so there are shitloads of ppl online

----------


## Skill3n

LFM FOR ALLIANCE LEVEL 90 WINTRADING, WE GO TONIGHT.

NEED PLAYERS WITH 1800+ CR ADD ME ON SKYPE SHADOWELF6

Mic would be good. Need a few players

----------


## Alternify

not relevant any more

----------


## Saari1585

US
Alliance
Server: Tichondrius
Current Rating: 576
Bracket: 90 RBGs
Contact: Skype Kronie253

I will be on all day. Quite possible for me to have 2 accounts. All low CR. In it for the long run will absolutely help with future runs for weekly caps AND to help boost your alts. I will do it as long as it takes. I have hours to waste. Lets get this going!

----------


## Nakaruda

LFG

US
skype:Nakaruda
ALLIANCE
CR 1550

----------


## kronos20102

cool very cool

----------


## kronos20102

i.m ratung 3111 realm inguz love yuo =D

----------


## PeeBeez

Looking for more people to Wintrade on *US ALLIANCE*! on the 30th early morning
Add me on skype! 
Skype: peebeez

----------


## tuabinda

1.8k CR - US - Horde
skype: hugyouu
looking for group

----------


## redda93400

Hello.

Eu Horde
LvL 90
CR 576

Need Boost to 2200+

i want go to 2200+ plz because I want hf and r2 plz.

Skype : k1lin3 

Contact me via skype for my batletag.

----------


## Mentae

stop doing this shit

----------


## HordeWinTrader

LFM Horde Wintrade group 1,2 k CR ++ Anyone that can follow isntructions is welcome>> going for 2,2 - 2,4k >> will play today at 22-00 or later if servers are still down>>>>

17/20 spots for today . most around 2k++ (few 2,5k)

Add me on skype : hordewintrader

----------


## Saari1585

Removed this post

----------


## Saari1585

> Looking for more people to Wintrade on *US ALLIANCE*! on the 30th early morning
> Add me on skype!


Does good runs.

----------


## Darkmanda

lf Aliance /EU Wintrade lvl 90 cr 0 -2,4?!

Skype : Darkn1ce

----------


## Neroxoxo

LFM 85-89 WINTRADE BOTH FACTIONS NEED add:vynaisonfire on Skype!

----------


## HordeMage

Europe
Horde
Server: Stormscale
Current Rating: 2K
Bracket: 90 RBGs
Contact: Skype aerodynizer

----------


## Fedeqt

----------

----------


## ephiron

US
Horde
CR: 1456
LVL: 90
Skype: ephir0n

----------


## Alternify

not relevant any more

----------


## Unmercey123

"Faction: Horde
"Serveur: * UE * Yzondre
«Mains: * 90 x2 Horde
"Acount: * 2Acc *
"MMR: * 1800 
«Skype: sparta_xav
"Mic: oui *

----------


## Nakaruda

LFG 
US -ALLIANCE
skype :Nakaruda
rating: 1550

----------


## thechazlol

lfg us horde - know the deal, pm me

----------


## holmet

LFG EU HORDE
Current rating 0
skype: holmett

----------


## phenomfrenzy

if there's any US-Alliance RBG groups tonight add me!

skype: rbgphenomenon
CR: 768

available anytime for as long as needed!

----------


## Compu123

US Horde LF Wintrade

PM me for skype/RiD

----------


## HordeMage

EU Horde LF wintrade, 2K cr, got experience, skype: aerodynizer

----------


## Blackrade

Horde EU PM me for skype got 2 acc

----------


## HordeWinTrader

LFM Horde Wintrade group 2 k CR ++ Anyone that can follow isntructions is welcome>> going for 2,2 - 2,4k >> will play today at 22-00 or later if servers are still down>>>>

most around 2k++ (few 2,5k) going good for now

Add me on skype : hordewintrader

----------


## Drekaslolx

Europe
Alliance
Current Rating: 1774
LVL 90 
skype: calan1996
battletag: Drekas#2194

----------


## Saari1585

Putting together a US Ally LOW CR boost. Will be taking place around 11pm EST tonight (saturday) as long as we have enough people. If you don't have at least 4 hours to spend doing this PLEASE DO NOT COME. First 17 to let me know they are interested are in. Will put the rest on backup. Skype Kronie253. Please leave me your battletag (in skype not here) and how many accounts you have access to play for the night.

Update up to 15 now! Lets get this going!

----------


## Darkmanda

Aliance 

CR 0 

Level 90 


Search wintrade grp 


SKype Darkn1ce

----------


## Alternify

not relevant any more

----------


## shadowfluffy

skype:amar_elsawy

us:illidan
cr: 2200
time: any
horde

----------


## HordeWinTrader

LFM Horde Wintrade group 2 k CR ++ Anyone that can follow isntructions is welcome>> going for 2,4k >> will play today at 22-00 or later if servers are still down>>>>

most around 2,2k++ (few 2,5k) going good for now

Add me on skype : hordewintrader

----------


## Yelawolfz

skype: hardwhiteremix
HORDE US

----------


## Swagrid

lfg for trade that night (eu horde 90 800 cr) 85+ 0 cr 


add me skype chuck.testa35

----------


## Saari1585

LF5M US Alliance. Low CR prefered. Skype-Kronie253


edit add LF3M!!! Need 0-1540 MMR/CR

----------


## sponzo

looking grp 4 wintrade can get more ppl alliance 85-89 have 0 
on horde side 85-89 have 1700

intersted add me luka.split1 can every time.

----------


## HordeWinTrader

LFM Horde Wintrade group 2.3 k CR ++ Anyone that can follow isntructions is welcome>> going for 2,2 - 2,4k >> will play today at 22-00 or later if servers are still down>>>>

most around 2,3k++ (few 2,5k) going good for now

Add me on skype : hordewintrader

----------


## Alternify

LFG EU ALLIANCE FOR TONIGHT
2x lvl 90 - We got time to boost whole night.
Cr - 576
cr - 956
skype: knasbollen96

----------


## Saari1585

LF2M alliance US skype is kronie253

----------


## Swagrid

LFG for trading today/night

85+ or 90 (eu horde) 90 cr 800 85 cr 0


add my skype

chuck.testa35

----------


## lolol04

alliance US 150 CR lf trading



Skype : slaughter1223

----------


## pieareround

LF Wintrade group going now on EU Horde 2450cr. also got a 0cr Ally char.

add rbg1919

----------


## HordeWinTrader

LFM Horde Wintrade group 2.3-2.4k CR ++ Anyone that can follow isntructions is welcome>> some went 0 -2.4k yesterday we know what we are doing>> will play at wednesday 02/01/2013

dont use multiaccounts due to that blizzard bans afkers and you are not able to not afk on 3 accounts

Add me on skype : hordewintrader >>>>>> whisper cr and ask to add you to chat conversation and save spot

----------


## wintradehordeeu

Hi there

Looking for motivated dudes to wintrade on horde EU today
planning to start this afternoon and going for 2.4k

add me on skype if interessted: wintrade_horde-eu

----------


## rbgeu

Server : EU
Faction : Alliance
1. account 2330+lr and 2. account 0lr

Looking4wintrade (2500+)

Add Skype: haraldjaritz (Austria)

----------


## Neroxoxo

Sup guys, we are selling RBG boosts to 2.4k after hitting a mmr of 2.6k this night. If your interested contact me on Skype:vynaisonfire

----------


## wintradehordeeu

Hi there

Looking for motivated dudes to wintrade on horde EU today
planning to start this afternoon depending how many of you tag along ... and going for 2.4k

add me on skype if interessted: wintrade_horde-eu

----------


## Skill3n

LFM FOR 85-89 RBG WINTRADING
Hordes Add: Mindful#2496
Alliance add: Gânjâman#2288

----------


## Fedeqt

----------

----------


## prii_de

Alliance EU Sylvanas
lvl 90 Want RBG boost!
Skype: patrik_zuckko_
Got 0 rating atm

----------


## Loula

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mgahla

EU Alliance 
LF RBG WT BOOST
CR 0 
Skype: Klausedelic

----------


## rbgeu

Server : EU
Faction : Alliance
1. account 2330+lr and 2. account 0lr

Looking4wintrade (2500+)

Add Skype: haraldjaritz (Austria

----------


## redda93400

LFM FOR 90 RBG WINTRADING
EU HORDE
Add me skype : K1lin3.
Say me cr atm and batletag.
1k7 cr only

Starting when we're full.

----------


## tizzuee

EU Alliance
LF RBG WINTRADING
CR 1335
Skype: Xlimerbg

----------


## Rainbowxx

..........

----------


## redda93400

LFM FOR 90 RBG WINTRADING
EU HORDE
Add me skype : K1lin3.
Say me cr atm and batletag.
1k7 cr only

Starting when we're full.

----------


## Alternify

LFM wintrade eu alliance

Atleast 1k cr and a brain
Add me on skype and type cr and battletag
CR - Battletag
skype: knasbollen96

We will go tonight as soon as we have a full group

----------


## thet2man

LF RBG wintrade group
EU Alliance 
CR : 1650

Got lots of times and patience, want 2200 and maybe more after that

Skype : therbgone

----------


## Bakdoor

lvl 90 US Alliance
CR 1400

LFG for a 2200 boost, will compensate anyone who can get me into a team.

skype: oconcep

----------


## smidti

*LFM Experienced Wintraders*
*EU Alliance*
85-89
Going for at least 2200 and 2400 if everyone wants to
add me skype: pvpgesuch

----------


## Darkmanda

EU Alliance 90
LF RBG WINTRADING
CR 400

Skype Darkn1ce

----------


## sector69

US Horde 90
LF RBG 
cr 383
skype:bochinch
I can play almost any time and any day just contact me to set something up

----------


## SANERMYLV

us horde illidan
cr: 192
skype: dingcrab1

----------


## thet2man

LF RBG wintrade group
EU Alliance 90.
CR : 1650

Got lots of times and patience, want 2200 and maybe more after that, if you boost me to 2200 I will help if you want to boost to 2.4k

Skype : therbgone

----------


## kennythefish

have 4 wow accounts to win trade at US Horde.
Skype :kennythefish1

----------


## Darkmanda

Need everything for RBG lv90 alliance for 23:00
Skype Darkn1ce

----------


## Falayo

Server: EU Alliance, lvl 90
CR: 2,1k+
Looking for: 2,4k+
Contact me via PM

----------


## smidti

LFM Experienced Wintraders
EU Alliance - Horde
85-89
Going for at least 2200 and 2400 if everyone wants to
add me skype: pvpgesuch

*/update:

LF 7 Horde and 1 Alliance Players now!*

----------


## redda93400

LFM FOR 90 RBG WINTRADING
EU HORDE
_Add me skype : K1lin3._
*Say me on skype cr and batletag.*

Starting when we're full.

Missing *5* people and go.

----------


## Nakaruda

LFG 

US -ALLIANCE 

CR-2087

SKYPE: nakaruda

----------


## Fedeqt

EU Alliance 90
LF RBG WINTRADING
CR 1717

Skype calan1996
battletag: Drekas#2194

----------


## TwistedHalo

LF Win Trade Or Boost to 2.2 for my rogue. 

US Horde. Will pay

Hit me up on skype Ghost702x

----------


## rbgeu

Server : EU
Faction : Alliance
1. account 2330+lr and 2. account 0lr

Looking4wintrade (2500+) and for cap

Add Skype: haraldjaritz (Austria

----------


## Ridicule0408

Server: US 
Faction: HORDE
LEVEL 90 , HORDE, US 
CR: 1890 LOOKING TO HIT 2.2K 
Add Skype: Noah.westes

Free 24/7 , can commit tons of time.

----------


## Jkglah

LFG RBG 90
EU ALLIANCE
2,4k CR
skype ckiou27

----------


## addupbruh

LFG
Horde -US - 2050+ CR
Add me on Skype - Addupbruh

----------


## nikchaing

LFG RBG 90
US HORDE
0000000 CR!!!
skype nikchaing
ready to go to at all times, have 2 accounts

----------


## SANERMYLV

us horde illidan
cr 1901
skype: dingcrab1

----------


## getatmebro

*LF US HORDE RBG GROUP

I have 4 accounts, 2375 / 2350 / 2295 / 2250 CR ... all have mmr's above 2450~.

I am looking for a solid group to WT to 2.5 with, and then to cap with.

I can be on any time of day / night - just looking for smooth runs.

add my skype if you have a good group going

skype = therealblizzy*

----------


## wombatcity

US horde
2 accts 1800+
skype - rehearsed (nj)

----------


## beatnological

Horde EU - 2 accounts
Contact method - skype - rbgarenadu

Gonna be online for next 4-5 hours, any EU rbg boosts going on?

----------


## redda93400

LFM FOR *90 RBG WINTRADING*

*EU HORDE*

Contact : Add me on skype : *K1lin3.*

*Say me on skype cr and batletag.*

*Starting AT FULL
*
Edit Missing *2* people.

----------


## speeedhack

LFG RBG 90
EU ALLIANCE
0 CR
skype jakeholcroft11

----------


## SANERMYLV

US illidan horde 
1901 cr 
skype: dingcrab1

----------


## hONtarO

eu horde
1677 cr
pm me 4 skype

----------


## RBGZZ222

US Horde
1500 cr
PM me for Skype!! Let's do this!

----------


## redda93400

LFM FOR 90 RBG WINTRADING
EU HORDE
_Add me skype : K1lin3._
*Say me on skype cr and batletag.*

Starting when we're full.

Missing *2* people and go.

LAST FRENCH AND GO PLZ

----------


## Blazeshift

EU Alliance
skype: funnx1337

Account 1 : CR 2480 Account 2 : 0

Would like to come with both accounts!

----------


## Kbe

*LFG RBG Win Trading!*

EU
Alliance
CR - 0
Skype: kbe.wintrade

----------


## kissemisse

EU Alliance
CR - 1100
pm for skype.

----------


## redda93400

LFM FOR 90 RBG WINTRADING
EU HORDE
_Add me skype : K1lin3._
*Say me on skype cr and batletag.*

Starting when we're full.

Missing *2* people and go.

LAST FRENCH AND GO PLZ

----------


## zorellka

EU HORDE
LF WINTRADE AFTER 3nd January
i have 4 chars with 2730+ CR, 2560+ CR, and 0+ CR
add me in skype: *zion_indahouse*

----------


## Saari1585

Running an ALLIANCE US group Tuesday 1-2PM EST ( or whenever servers go live if its not up by 2PM ). Looking for minimum 2k rating. This is will be mainly for point cap and to help a few boost in the process (will only have one lower rated toon on each team and we already have these toons picked from previous run). If you ran with my last boost please support this thread if you were happy with your results (and keep in touch you have reserved spots). Will warn ahead of time we like to keep skype clear.


Skype-Kronie253

----------


## bio87

EU HORDE 
Have 2 Accounts - LF Wintrading BG

*Skype: sbio87*

----------


## urpothe

EU HORDE
Have 2 accounts LF Wintrading BG
skype: sdaawh

----------


## kennythefish

US HORDE 
CR : 0
Have 4 accounts 
Skype :kennythefish1

----------


## Masbozz

good old days :^)

----------


## zitNik

EU HORDE 
CR : 955
01/02/2012
Skype : lionsrawr-wow

----------


## maxx189

US ALLIANCE
1920 CR

LFG to win trade to 2.2k..

skype - seksi1891

----------


## bio87

*EU - HORDE*
_LF Wintrade_
_2 Accounts - both 3 x LVL 90_
*CR on ALL Charakter: 0*

*skype: sbio87*

----------


## krnag

Running an _Alliance EU_ group Tuesday 1st January around *6-7PM GMT+1*. I don't care about your CR. I need people with minimum 2 accounts, one with the toon you want to boost and the other will sit in the opposite team. The goal is too reach from ~ 0 to 2.2k in max 4 hours (before the reset)

*Add me on skype : rbg.trade* 

I'm gonna work now, will be back around 5h30PM. I'll reply and add you when i'm back.

----------


## Swagrid

LFG for 85 + wintrading horde (eu) 0 cr 


add me skype chuck.testa35

----------


## redda93400

LFM FOR *90* RBG WINTRADING

*EU HORDE*

Add me skype : *K1lin3.*

Say me on skype cr and batletag.

*Starting 02:00 UTC/GMT +01:00*

----------


## Swifness

LFG 90 RBG Wintrade US Alliance
Skype: swifness
Many 90's

----------


## krnag

*LFM EU ALLIANCE* Need 9 more people and go. We should start around 7PM GMT+1. No cr required

----------


## Masbozz

good old days :^)

----------


## leinadz

LFG EU ALLIANCE 90 WINTRADE !! Add Skype : daed1993

currently ~2600 mmr

----------


## Texasdude

LFG EU HORDE 90 Wintrade.

Add me on skype : Scourgedynamite

Current Rating : 0.

----------


## bio87

LFG EU HORDE 90 Wintrade

have 2 accs, cr=0

skype:sbio87

----------


## 998877

LFG EU Horde 90 Wintrade
Rating: 0

Skype: whatever998877

----------


## Armoon

LFG Eu Alliance 90 Wintrade

CR 0

skype : unubial

----------


## Cruxxe

LFG EU Horde 86-89 Wintrade
pm me

----------


## hashtag

LFG EU Alliance lvl 90
Skype: xcalikush

----------


## xape

EU HORDE
2300 CR
Skype: xape_x

----------


## protech1

EU
Horde
cr 1934
skype:raflat1

----------


## cameron1993

EU
Horde
cr: 1950
skype: cameron19935

----------


## LordeX.de

EU
Horde
CR: 0
MMR: 1650
Skype: noxmn1

----------


## moskito

EU Alliance LFG

Ratings: 1st char, 1600cr. 2nd char 0cr.

Pm me (can play all night)

----------


## eternalmox

EU HORDE/Alli

2.1 2.2 2.4 2.4

Got 4 chars with these current ratings.

skype: eternalmox

----------


## thechazlol

LF US Horde players, no rating requirement, add daderp1 ASAP

----------


## kenshin713

US Alliance
1825 CR
skype: kenshin00713
LFG for 2.2k+ Pm/skype can game all night

----------


## aznmlz

US Alliance
1938 CR
skype: gotkilled.

----------


## critlolz

I'm Looking for a group that would like to wintrade or a great team that needs few chars very fast.
Or also looking to buy a Boost, Looking for 2.2/2.4K asap, I'm already full malevolent & stuff. 
Pm me for skype.

----------


## skiesaregrey

US Alliance/Horde
0-2.1K CR
skype: Lezbr0
LFG for 2.2k+ Message me on Skype can game all night

----------


## thechazlol

0CR mage lf group, can bring a 2400 dk later on the help however looking for a mage boost. US horde. skype chazlol

----------


## vicareaking

have 1600 cr mage, 2400 experienced, horde usa, pm me here or skype samsullivent

----------


## ilikecheating

1600 cr Mage US
skype: bradysmith92
Ally Darkspear

Hmu for win trading

----------


## Ridicule0408

2k CR DK 
US HORDE


Skype: noah.westes

Knows what to do, LF serious push to 2.2k Available 24/7 
Always on Skype

----------


## bezerker08

2260 cr us horde
skype joey.afro
know whats up

----------


## redda93400

LFM FOR 90 RBG WINTRADING

EU HORDE

Add me skype : K1lin3.

Say me on skype cr and batletag.

Starting 02:00 UTC/GMT +01:00

MISSING 10 guy.

----------


## Falayo

Server: EU Alliance, lvl 90
CR: 2,1k+
Looking for: 2,4k+
Contact me via PM

----------


## Odbx

LFM Wintrading on Horde EU
Msg me on skype

----------


## JustRBGs

LF Wintrading
EU Horde
2k CR.
skype: rhvlak

----------


## Blazeshift

LF Wintrade EU ally

Two accounts both 2.3k +

skype : funnx1337

----------


## KuRIoS

FROM THIS POST AND ONWARDS ANY LOOKING FOR WINTRADING IN THIS THREAD WILL = INFRACTIONPOINTS

Look for Wintrading or boosting in these threads, and these threads only!

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...here-only.html

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...here-only.html



I launched an online IRC chat for you guys to use, you can find it here: 
RBG WintradeOnlineBotters Bots for Online gaming

----------


## beill

Wont it be kinda hard considering team A wins Over team B and at some point Team B's mmr will be really shitty therefor Players from team A won't gain as much . Also i think @ some point you wont be able to Que into each other because the mmr/rating will be to low(team B)
Nice find anyway..

----------


## kjarlot

> Wont it be kinda hard considering team A wins Over team B and at some point Team B's mmr will be really shitty therefor Players from team A won't gain as much . Also i think @ some point you wont be able to Que into each other because the mmr/rating will be to low(team B)
> Nice find anyway..


That's what I thought. But nope. With the click to enter + alt-f4 method, your game doesn't count as a loss since you never entered, and your MMR doesn't go down. Instead it skyrockets because both teams stay on a winning streak against an equal-MMR team. 

I also thought that your CR was your MMR, but that's not the case, you can have a higher MMR on a low CR player, just like arenas, you just can't ''disband'' your RBG CR.

EDIT: You trade wins, team A wins, then B, then A, then B and so on.

----------


## kjarlot

How about you guys start using the threads Kurios linked? x.x

----------


## Swagrid

i think all in the big world of warcraft allready have t2 xD

----------


## KuRIoS

A lot of infractions given out to people who are too dumb to read and understand http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2631585 ([Exploit] RBG: Wintrade Boosting)

----------


## robchulol

deleted sry ^^

----------


## sponzo

Looking 4 tommorow lvl 85-89s going to +2400 everyone need have +4h to play and skype . add me if you intersted luka.split1

----------


## frosticus88

they hotfixed rbg wintrades during maintenance apparently.

----------


## sandied

this still work or hotfixet?

----------


## ayang

does /logout instead of alt f4 make it work?

----------


## Razzaxius

> they hotfixed rbg wintrades during maintenance apparently.


Any evidence to back up that claim?

----------


## Coda

> Any evidence to back up that claim?


You loose points now when you alt f4 in a queue, so its fixed now

----------


## sandied

still works done it all day...

----------


## ayang

> still works done it all day...


do u live in the eu?

----------


## ClownOfDead

@Coda
Then you failed
You dont loose rating if you press alt f4 or X

wintrading works fine atm.

----------


## AJC123

> @Coda
> Then you failed
> You dont loose rating if you press alt f4 or X
> 
> wintrading works fine atm.


Are you US or EU?

----------


## ClownOfDead

works fine on eu servers

----------


## b1ghead3d

Alt F4 still WORKS on *EU ONLY*.


Alt F4 on *US realms* = lose of rating

Rumors have been going around in US that there is still a working method, but I have not been able to confirm it.

----------


## sandied

yes i am in EU so it might have been fixet on US

----------


## od1n0

seems to be fixed on EU aswell!
will try another game and post results.

----------


## od1n0

FIXED! lost rating again.... :Mad:

----------


## eldavo1

Took blizz long enough... thank god!

----------


## devilrbg

back to dc macro, i think. but which one works atm? :?

----------


## Rlz

It's not even remotely close to fixed, still working here however.

----------


## devilrbg

when did you try rlz? i have spoken to some russians and they said it doesn´t work :/

----------


## devilrbg

we ve checked (EU). it´s fixed - ALT+F4 will give you an instant lose

----------


## AJC123

> back to dc macro, i think. but which one works atm? :?


Forcequit macro or another thing? Can you explain plz.

----------


## Swagrid

retarded or something ? i trade last night and today without problems dont say its fixed when u fail on alt f4

----------


## kidlvr

You lose rating when you alt+f4 on EU.

This is coming from a guy with 10+ chars over 3k rating and we've made in excess of almost two million gold.

----------


## Larm

So is there any way to boost yourself in RBG now?

----------


## Larm

Can you help me achieve 2.4k rating buddy?

----------


## LordeX.de

> So is there any way to boost yourself in RBG now?


Jep but nonpublic.

----------


## Larm

How would I go about doing this with a friendly team? I could have done it last night, but I wasn't online! >.<

----------


## LegitBoost

*I wont advertise my own link again*

----------


## z0mk

Ive heard (not tested myself tho) that this works now just like arenas used to work (or still work? I have no clue whether they fixed it or just banned the abusers lol :P). Your CR will drop indeed BUT your MMR should stay the same which means that if you play 50% 50% wins and losses with the other team and ur ratings are about the same you will gain lots of rating as ur mmr just keeps climbing all the time and the losses wont be too huge as the CR is so far from the MMR.

But as I stated before, this requires some testing. It's just a rumor for now until proven differently.

If it works then its awesome as now you get also losses then etc  :Smile: ... More legit ratios and a huge CR!

----------


## Dare932

If it is fixed how are you doing it?

----------


## JaGD

because it isnt fixed

----------


## Loyola

It's fixed. Any other way to do it?

----------


## AJC123

> If it is fixed how are you doing it?


Its fixed in the sense that you can't alt+f4 to lose rating. 

But you can still win trade two teams over and over. And if the ratings are similar then they will remain that way as long as they keep facing each other. 

Team 1 beats Team 2
Team 2 beats Team 1
repeat

----------


## Loyola

> Its fixed in the sense that you can't alt+f4 to lose rating. 
> 
> But you can still win trade two teams over and over. And if the ratings are similar then they will remain that way as long as they keep facing each other. 
> 
> Team 1 beats Team 2
> Team 2 beats Team 1
> repeat


With that method you won't gain any rating though, am I right?

----------


## SnowBunny

Server: Arthas, Horde
CR: 1200
Want to achieve 2.2k willing to pay if group succeeds.
Always available anytime 24/7.
MSG me on skype: Omgitsbrittanym
thanks <3

----------


## BigMacLol

This nigga give me a infraction on he cuz hes mad hes not making money now what a ****ing idiot go suck someone elses dick ******

----------


## Thales494

> Its fixed in the sense that you can't alt+f4 to lose rating. 
> 
> But you can still win trade two teams over and over. And if the ratings are similar then they will remain that way as long as they keep facing each other. 
> 
> Team 1 beats Team 2
> Team 2 beats Team 1
> repeat


Is rating gained using this?(Know how it used to work)

----------


## BigMacLol

I told AJC this over skype and know the leader is pissed off cause hes not gonna make money off this

----------


## Dehuhn

it is still possible with a makro  :Smile:

----------


## Thales494

+rep for macro XD

----------


## Rlz

There are currently 3 ways of still being able to do this. 2 of them will not make you lose any rating, once I get to 4k on my toons i'll release it in elite exploit section.

----------


## Odbx

why don't you post it now and therefore getting yourself alot more ppl you could queue with...

----------


## sandied

> why don't you post it now and therefore getting yourself alot more ppl you could queue with...


becouse he not have problem getting 20 players so no point shareing it
but he could share it now and get alot of rep on this site  :Smile:  but he dont need the rep becouse he allrdy got elite on the site  :Big Grin:

----------


## Odbx

always a pleasure seeing someone answering other peoples questions ... that's nice...

----------


## GoldGoblinSales

> There are currently 3 ways of still being able to do this. 2 of them will not make you lose any rating, once I get to 4k on my toons i'll release it in elite exploit section.


This seems like a big, big fat lie.

----------


## z0mk

i have currently 8 different methods to gain +300 rating for each game up to 5000 rating in RBGS. however i will not share it here. sorry guys


...like, seriously, whats the point in shit posts like this? no one cares if u have ur secret methods and are not willing to share them L O L.

----------


## gippy

> There are currently 3 ways of still being able to do this. 2 of them will not make you lose any rating, once I get to 4k on my toons i'll release it in elite exploit section.


why would you want 4k?

going that high, you might aswell just phone blizz and tell them your intentions,

----------


## Loyola

> i have currently 8 different methods to gain +300 rating for each game up to 5000 rating in RBGS. however i will not share it here. sorry guys
> 
> 
> ...like, seriously, whats the point in shit posts like this? no one cares if u have ur secret methods and are not willing to share them L O L.


The only reasonable method, and that is why rbg boosting services are still selling it, is having high rated chars (3000+) that simply queue against each other without loosing rating over and over. You will only loose rating when you loose constantly to lower rated teams, but if you win-loose against same team, your rating will not drop.

----------


## ingrdz

----------------------------------------------

----------


## GoldGoblinSales

Wintrader MASS BANWAVE going on in US servers. See ya cheaters  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sebaba12

On EU aswell xD




Greetings,

Action: 72 Hour Suspension
Violation: Exploitation/Abuse of Game Mechanics
*
In addition to the suspension detailed above, your character has had its Rated Battleground Rating removed.*  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 

Exploitation/Abuse of Game Mechanics includes exploiting game design. These exploits damage another character, their gameplay, the service itself, or the game economy. Blizzard deems this behavior unacceptable for World of Warcraft. This is covered in the World of Warcraft Code of Conduct and Terms of Use (Blizzard Entertainment:World of Warcraft Terms of Use). As the account holder, you are responsible for the activity associated with this game license. Further violations will result in harsher suspensions or permanent closure.

Regards,

Customer Support
Blizzard Entertainment
http://battle.net/support

----------


## dirtnasys

A lot of people have been getting in trouble by even quing into WT teams. How to avoid getting banned is whenever you go into a game be sure to pop CDs so it looks like you did something or versed someone. If you can take fall dmg too or kill yourself to give yourself stats for the game.

----------


## Jeremiah

Confirmed. People are definitely getting banned for this,

----------


## thepsynergist

> Wintrader MASS BANWAVE going on in US servers. See ya cheaters


You've donated to this site. You've no right to say that.

----------


## eldavo1

> You've donated to this site. You've no right to say that.


of course he does. there are exploits which he may use that affect no one, and there are exploits like this that affect a wide range of people.

----------


## thepsynergist

> of course he does. there are exploits which he may use that affect no one, and there are exploits like this that affect a wide range of people.


Cheating is still cheating, regardless of the extent or effect it has.

That said, glad I didn't try to use this method.

----------


## GoldGoblinSales

> You've donated to this site. You've no right to say that.


I take PvP seriously, so I'm happy about wintrading disappearing. I exploit for gold/fun/fast leveling which makes my job less tedious. Also, I sell gold so I thought donator status would give me some credibility.

----------


## Coda

Is there any way to get this working for arenas? I've played around with it a little, but the mmr system seems different with Rbg's compared to arenas. With arenas you can't just play each other over and over it just normalizes =/

----------


## Mothership

> I take PvP seriously, so I'm happy about wintrading disappearing. I exploit for gold/fun/fast leveling which makes my job less tedious. Also, I sell gold so I thought donator status would give me some credibility.


Gold exploits are the worst... thats one way to ruin the game. Ladders can always be reseted.

----------


## Swagrid

my account is frozen and not banned ha

----------


## gippy

how many eu bans have went out?

----------


## JaGD

not so much.

----------


## Orendy

i bet russians with 4k rating got banned.

----------


## gippy

> i bet russians with 4k rating got banned.


Well they're still on the ladders, just checked the eu version, unless they just haven't been removed, looking at outlands pvp ladder most of that full front page are wintraders and they haven't been touched, unless they haven't logged in yet

either way im sitting on a 2.6k and i haven't had a ban yet so either i got lucky or its coming, either way i couldn't give a monkeys, maybe they'll clean the ladders and put me in hoth range :P

----------

